# Who all Elk Hunts?



## ben300win

Also where? I'm hooked and have been for years.


----------



## Nitro

I do. My best bull came off the Rio Castillo in NM in 1990. 363" ..

I put in for permits in WA,ID and CO every year.

Love the Wapiti......


----------



## weathermantrey

I bow hunt public land in CO every year.  Nothing like it!


----------



## weekender

I do, DIY public land CO bow ten times, loved every minute. There is nothing, well almost nothing, as good as a bull elk bugling up close and personal. I have only taken two, but I have been oh so close many many times.


----------



## ben300win

It is addicting aint it? That is a great bull weekender. Been 6 times myself. Been sucessful 4 of those times but only got one decent bull. We always go to unit 70 in Colorado. Have been to unit 62 once. We put in for 1st season here lately. Last year we were hearing bugleing alot on opening day. Man was that awesome. I missed a 320 class bull at about 175yds with him running. Should not have shot but was afraid that he would never return. We walked within about 30 yards of a yote and one of my buddies asked if he could shoot it. I said wait and then we heard the bugles. Did not mention we go self guided on public land. 2.2 miles from the truck.


----------



## wmahunter

I've been once and got a small 5x5 on a public diy hunt with an otc tag in '99.  That hunt was a "practice" hunt for us while we built up enough points to get drawn for one of the trophy areas.  

I currently have 17 preference points for CO and will be using them this year to hopefully get drawn for unit 76 on the early rifle hunt (Oct 1-7).  This is a huge area and there are only 20 tags for this hunt!!  The area biologist tells me they should be in the middle of rut at that time.

I'm also headed out to SW Colorado in April to turkey hunt and while there (after I get my merriam) I am going to take a few extra days and scope out the elk area so we don't have to show up there blind in Oct.  This elk hunt will also be a diy backpack-in hunt which makes it more fun to me than if I were paying a guide....I learned on the practice hunt that it will also be a LOT more work after the shot.


----------



## ben300win

You got that right on the Work starting after you pull the trigger. Me and a buddy packed mine out in 2009 in 1 trip. I could not reach above my belly button after that. Was nearly impossible to drive. It was 2.2 miles as the crow flies from the truck at nearly 10000ft. Not sure where 76 is but if you dont draw on it then you might should put unit 61 in for your second choice. There are some great bulls in there as well. That miriam should be pretty easy to get as I have walked nearly on them several times during elk hunts. Even had one gobbling during a 2nd season hunt. If for some reason you dont get drawn you should go anyway on a OTC hunt just to iron out any bugs you might have in your plan. Hate to have that many points and not be prepared in some way or another. Just my thoughts.


----------



## wmahunter

Can't even imagine packing one out in 1 trip 
We packed pieces and parts out for 3 days on my buddies elk and then I shot mine on the 4th day and we packed it for 2 days.

We looked at 61 but decided on 76 (down near Creede) as first choice because of it's earlier start date. There are only 5 units that offer this early (Oct 1) hunt and the other 4 are still out of our draw range and the way the points are climbing I'm not sure we would EVER draw for some of them. The others are 1,2,10,and 201. 

All other units in the state have Oct 15 as the early start date and our start of Oct 1 should put us a little more in the rut.

Good advice on hunting OTC.  That's why we went in '99 (up near Kremmling) and we learned a bunch.  Also, since we both got bulls that year, neither of us feel any pressure to shoot the first good one we see and knowing how much work occurs after the shot, I don't intend to pull the trigger unless it is a trophy...I'd rather come home empty than pack out another mediocre bull.


----------



## weekender

wmahunter said:


> Can't even imagine packing one out in 1 trip
> We packed pieces and parts out for 3 days on my buddies elk and then I shot mine on the 4th day and we packed it for 2 days.
> 
> We looked at 61 but decided on 76 (down near Creede) as first choice because of it's earlier start date. There are only 5 units that offer this early (Oct 1) hunt and the other 4 are still out of our draw range and the way the points are climbing I'm not sure we would EVER draw for some of them. The others are 1,2,10,and 201.
> 
> All other units in the state have Oct 15 as the early start date and our start of Oct 1 should put us a little more in the rut.
> 
> Good advice on hunting OTC.  That's why we went in '99 (up near Kremmling) and we learned a bunch.  Also, since we both got bulls that year, neither of us feel any pressure to shoot the first good one we see and knowing how much work occurs after the shot, I don't intend to pull the trigger unless it is a trophy...I'd rather come home empty than pack out a mediocre bull.



I have bowhunted 76 near Creede 2 times. Heck of a unit.


----------



## Jasper

I love elk hunting! Have bowhunted the Gila NF in NM 3 times. Killed a good 6X6 there in the late 80s. Killed a good bull with a rifle at Kessler Canyon in Colorado in 2009.

Am going on a 13 day bow hunt in northern BC this fall. Moose is my primary quarry but I have an elk and moutain goat tag as well.

A big part of elk hunting is the adventure........good stuff.


----------



## Steve Thompson

Been to Utah with Parkcityoutfitters.com about 10 times for Mule Deer & Elk. Great place to see a lot of game.


----------



## ben300win

I am with you there WMAHUNTER on not shooting a small bull. They sure do eat good though.


----------



## Flaustin1

weekender said:


> I do, DIY public land CO bow ten times, loved every minute. There is nothing, well almost nothing, as good as a bull elk bugling up close and personal. I have only taken two, but I have been oh so close many many times.



Ive got a 6x6 from Moffat Co. Colorado that is mounted just like that.  If it werent for the horns id swear it was mine!  Scored 350 6/8s.


----------



## fatback

I hunted the Rio Castillo in 2009 and killed a good 6 X 6. Pretty country aint it Nitro. Who did you hunt with, if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## wmahunter

Submitted my application today along with my 17 pp's and almost $600.  We'll see what happens now.


----------



## Jasper

wmahunter said:


> Submitted my application today along with my 17 pp's and almost $600.  We'll see what happens now.



Best of luck man! Exciting wait..............


----------



## FX Jenkins

I'll be in Colorado on public land with an OTC archery tag this year...already started packing....


----------



## ben300win

FX you sound like me. Problem is I have to wait until May 31st to see if our group got drawn. I hate having to wait.... After I find out that we drew our tags I will be booking flights and rental cars and a hotel room on the day of arrival and one for the night before we come back home. We normally fly out on Thursday and back on a thursday. We rent a small SUV or crew cab truck for 2-3 of us and rent a house in town to stay in for 125.00 a night split 5-6 ways usually.


----------



## deadend

Gonna be heading back to the Flattops this year and packing my camp in.  Can't wait!


----------



## 270 guy

weekender said:


> I do, DIY public land CO bow ten times, loved every minute. There is nothing, well almost nothing, as good as a bull elk bugling up close and personal. I have only taken two, but I have been oh so close many many times.


Nice elk and room. I would love to go on an elk hunt but know nothing about hunting them. That's one animal I want to take before I am done hunting.


----------



## ben300win

270 GUY-Dont go unless you wanna get hooked! It will make deer hunting around here alot less desireable. You will still go around here but it will not be as fun. If you have a couple buddies that want to go with you, you can do the whole trip for less than 2000.00 per person. That is unguided on public land. It all goes up from there. I have a guide that I used twice that I can highly recommend if someone is wanting to go that route. He charges 2500.00 last I checked. He outfits near where we hunt and Summit Treestands books his entire archery season every year. All private land and good food and lodging. Alot better than staying in a tent.


----------



## golffreak

I've never been, but it's on my list. I put in for the Kentucky draw every year. Hopefully one day I will hit the jackpot.


----------



## deadend

ben300win said:


> 270 GUY-Dont go unless you wanna get hooked! It will make deer hunting around here alot less desireable. You will still go around here but it will not be as fun. If you have a couple buddies that want to go with you, you can do the whole trip for less than 2000.00 per person. That is unguided on public land. It all goes up from there. I have a guide that I used twice that I can highly recommend if someone is wanting to go that route. He charges 2500.00 last I checked. He outfits near where we hunt and Summit Treestands books his entire archery season every year. All private land and good food and lodging. Alot better than staying in a tent.


I normally spend less than $1500 all in but I have a full camp setup with wall tent and stove etc.  The camp outfit pays for itself the first year and staying in the wall tent with a wood stove is like staying at home.


----------



## ben300win

Golffreak good luck with the Kentucky draw. Been putting in for several years now and have never been drawn. Deadend I would do the tent thing but it takes so much time away that most of us cant afford the time off from work and away from my family. We are basically forced to fly and go as light as possible. 

I take 3 bags--2 Checked bags and a carry on. I take a CUBE rolling cooler stuffed with clothes and other gear. A SKB gun case with 2 rifles and some clothes in it (remove the center foam padding) and my back pack (eberlestock just one) with all my optics and a change of clothes. I have a list of what I take on an excel spreadsheet of what goes in each bag to make sure I have it all and am under the 50 lbs per bag. 

If we end up with meat to bring home, I ship via USPS, a rubbermaid contatiner that we buy at the local walmart out there to send our clothes home in. A little duct tape and you are good to go. We carry the cooler with 1/2 a processed elk and 5 lbs of dry ice in it. (((((BE CAREFUL OF RIDING IN A VEHICLE WITH DRY ICE AS IT WILL EAT UP ALL THE OXYGEN IN THE CAR IN NO TIME)))))   Learned this the hard way and nearly died. You do have to pay the upcharge on weight as it is about 70 lbs.


----------



## deadend

What is the cost on shipping the meat?


----------



## ben300win

never shippeed meat. Seems like it was about 250.00 to have 70lbs shipped overnight or 2 day. Normally everyone in our group carries one of the cube coolers to help haul the meat back as we split what we kill. We also split all of the cost associated with the meat including packing the meat out cost if we can get the outfitter next door to drive it out for us. 200.00 well spent. Seems like we paid 165.00 to get the elk processed. I shot a 5x5 and my buddy shot a cow so we had plenty of meat to go around.


----------



## Grey Man

Planning a trip now for fall 2012. Putting in for points this year in CO, public land OTC next fall to learn the ropes, then in 2013 I should have the points to get into GMU 20. My buddy has a house there, so I should be sitting pretty.

I'm really stoked. It's going to be awesome!


----------



## ben300win

Good luck GREY MAN. Sounds like fun. Good idea on the hunting a OTC area to get all the bugs worked out of your system before you go on the hunt of a lifetime. Seem like I learn something new every year. My biggest problem year after year is getting in shape here during the 100 degree days and being acustomed to the altitude when we get there. Thats why we go a couple days early.


----------



## Grey Man

I lived outside Denver for a year at 6000 feet. My mailbox was uphill about a hundred yards. I lived there for a week before I could walk to it. I weighed 50 lbs more then, and I think that will make it easier. But yeah, definitely gonna have to train physically.  I am fortunate tha I know how brutal the Rockies are. I worry about my hunting partners. Doesn't do me much good to be in shape if everyone else can't walk 50 feet.


----------



## deadend

Grey Man said:


> I lived outside Denver for a year at 6000 feet. My mailbox was uphill about a hundred yards. I lived there for a week before I could walk to it. I weighed 50 lbs more then, and I think that will make it easier. But yeah, definitely gonna have to train physically.  I am fortunate tha I know how brutal the Rockies are. I worry about my hunting partners. Doesn't do me much good to be in shape if everyone else can't walk 50 feet.



Wait'll they hinch that 100lb packframe of meat the first time several miles from the truck.


----------



## ben300win

Amen to the last two posts! Where I hunt is 2.2 miles uphill from the truck at nearly 10000 ft. Hard to get some folks to go up there. Not a real real bad walk up there but I dont want to do it too many times. I go up for the day when I go. Killed the last 2 elk within 100 yards from one another in back to back years. There are elk up there, just hard to convince the guys that go with me to walk up there and get them. I believe in giving it 120% the first day as that is the best chances you are gonna get and then decrease my effort as the hunt goes on. Alot of people like the IDEA of elk hunting, just not the getting to where the elk live. Too many TV shows make it look easy.


----------



## ASEHUNTER

Love to elk hunt been to CO. 3 times, 1 archery hunt and  2 muzzleloader seasons, One 4 point bull with my 50 cal., will be going again.


----------



## deadend

TV elk hunting and real world elk hunting are two different animals.


----------



## Grey Man

Nice pun, deadend.

Hey ben300, is 10k getting up near treeline? I seem to recall that the trees start getting scrubby around 11k but its been 10 years and I'm getting fuzzy on the details.


----------



## ben300win

They are really missing around 11000' where I hunt. Went to 11400 near where I hunt and heard some good bugles but never connected 2 years ago. Ended up flying out on Saturday and hunting that high the next day. Got ALS and had to come down. Where we hunt is a big plateau once you get up there. It is all aspens and parks where we hunt. There is some dark timber for them to bed in on the private land next to where we hunt. Here are some pictures of last years quarry. I took the 5x5 and my buddy killed the cow about 3 hours apart and in the same park about 200 yards from where I killed mine.


----------



## Pointpuller

Im addicted!!!!  Been going for the last 7 years on DIY public hunts in several States.  Im starting to build up some pretty good preference points in several States.  Here is one from Wyoming 2 years ago on a 1 preference point draw.  9800Ft. altitude and .88 miles on the GPS to pack out.  It was an all day affair!!!!  The rack and cape were on the first trip out.


----------



## godogs57

Nothing like it....most addictive hunting there is, no comparison! My best netted 358 2/8".  My advice to anyone is to go as soon as you can, as often as you can so you won't die unhappy....


----------



## ben300win

Amen to that fellow Elkaholics!


----------



## Oletrapper

*East Kentucky Bull Elk Tag Raffle*

Hi everyone, 

Just wanted to let everyone know that might be interested. 

Our N. Ky. Chapter #481 Quail Unlimited has been awarded a Bull Elk Tag by the Kentucky Department of Fish and Wildlife Commission for the 2011 season. Commonly know as a Commissioner's Tag and is good for any zone and any legal weapon. 
Our QU Chapter is going to raffle this tag which includes a shoulder mount. The only thing required is a non-resident hunting license if you should win. The non-resident elk permit fee ($365.00) has been waived. Tickets are being sold now and all proceeds will be used to further our conservation projects. There will be only 200 tickets sold and they are $100.00 per ticket. You can email or PM me if interested. Also, go to QU's website (www.qu.org) for verification if you would like. We did that so people would know that this is a legitimate project. More information is there and it is currently the 8th item down on QU's home page. Drawing will be no later than April 30 and sooner if all tickets are sold. Each person purchasing a ticket will be notified of the date, time and location of the drawing in the event they would like to attend. They will also be notified of the name, city and state of the winner. The winner will be notified by registered mail. 
Good hunting to all, Robert Smith, N. Ky. Chapter #481 QU aka Oletrapper 



ben300win said:


> Also where? I'm hooked and have been for years.


----------



## ben300win

Tuesday is the last day to apply for Colorado tags!


----------



## Oletrapper

*Attention Elk Hunters*

Just want to thank GON and those who have participated in our fundraiser that have made it a great success. Good luck to all in the draw.

Yours in conservation, Robert Smith, N. Ky. Chapter #481 Quail Unlimited. aka Oletrapper
thekysportsman@hughes.net


Oletrapper said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Just wanted to let everyone know that might be interested.
> 
> Our N. Ky. Chapter #481 Quail Unlimited has been awarded a Bull Elk Tag by the Kentucky Department of Fish and Wildlife Commission for the 2011 season. Commonly know as a Commissioner's Tag and is good for any zone and any legal weapon.
> Our QU Chapter is going to raffle this tag which includes a shoulder mount. The only thing required is a non-resident hunting license if you should win. The non-resident elk permit fee ($365.00) has been waived. Tickets are being sold now and all proceeds will be used to further our conservation projects. There will be only 200 tickets sold and they are $100.00 per ticket. You can email or PM me if interested. Also, go to QU's website (www.qu.org) for verification if you would like. We did that so people would know that this is a legitimate project. More information is there and it is currently the 8th item down on QU's home page. Drawing will be no later than April 30 and sooner if all tickets are sold. Each person purchasing a ticket will be notified of the date, time and location of the drawing in the event they would like to attend. They will also be notified of the name, city and state of the winner. The winner will be notified by registered mail.
> Good hunting to all, Robert Smith, N. Ky. Chapter #481 QU aka Oletrapper


----------



## Grey Man

Am I correct in thinking only a big game liecense is needed to take an elk outside the 14 county elk zone in KY?


----------



## Oletrapper

*I will have to verify.*

Great question Grey Man, I will call Frankfort on Monday and verify. Our tag is for a Bull and good in any "zone" and any legal weapon for the full season. It may also be good for outside of "zone" but I am not sure. As soon as I find out I will reply to let you know. Thanks, Robert Smith, N. Ky. Chapter #481 Quail Unlimited, aka Oletrapper





Grey Man said:


> Am I correct in thinking only a big game license is needed to take an elk outside the 14 county elk zone in KY?


----------



## ben300win

Grey Man, you have to have an elk license to take an elk in kentucky no matter where you hunt. The main difference is that you do not have to draw a tag if you shoot one in one of the out-of-zone areas. Pretty lucky if you get one to come out of that elk zone though. We leased in Wayne County for that reason for 2 years and never saw any sign. Good luck.


----------



## Oletrapper

*Elk License*

Good morning Ben, There seems to be some confusion. I will try to clairfy. If you enter the Ky Elk Lottery and are selected through the random draw, yes, you also need to purchase the resident elk permit fee (license) which is $30.00 or non-resident elk permit fee of $365.00. If you enter our raffle and win there is no resident $30.00 elk permit fee(license) or non-resident elk permit fee (license) of $365.00 as these fees have been waived. We have the tag. It is called a Commissioners Tag. We were awarded the tag to allow our organization to raise funds which will be used for our conservation efforts. Our tag is good for any zone, any legal weapon and for the full season,( ie: 2 week Sept. archery bull only, Modern gun, rifle, muzzleloader, shotgun etc. There are caliber restrictions on the firearms)  but I am not sure if that includes "Out of zone hunts" which I will report here as soon as I can call KDFWR this morning to clarify. Thanks, Robert Smith, N. Ky. Chapter #481 Quail Unlimited, aka Oletrapper
thekysportsman@hughes.net



ben300win said:


> Grey Man, you have to have an elk license to take an elk in kentucky no matter where you hunt. The main difference is that you do not have to draw a tag if you shoot one in one of the out-of-zone areas. Pretty lucky if you get one to come out of that elk zone though. We leased in Wayne County for that reason for 2 years and never saw any sign. Good luck.


----------



## Darien1

I hunt elk all the time here in Hancock County but for some strange reason I haven't had any luck.  In fact, I've never even seen one around here.  Makes me wonder????


----------



## Just 1 More

Had to hire a man with pack mules to get mine off the mountain


----------



## Oletrapper

*Out of zone*

Gray Man and Ben300Win, Just talked to Tina Brunges, Kentucky Elk Program Coordinator and it is correct to say that if you are drawn in the Ky Elk Lottery and are a non-resident, you will be assigned to a zone and there is a $365.00 non-resident elk permit fee. That is regardless if you are drawn for a bull or cow. You must hunt in the zone assigned. You are permitted to hunt out of zone but still have to pay the $365.00 fee. Hunting out of zone means not hunting in any of the lottery zones available. Out of zone would be primarily private land.  As I said earlier, we have the bull elk tag that we are raffling. It is good for any zone and also out of zone. There is no $365.00 non-resident elk permit fee. It has been waived. The only requirement is the $130.00 non-resident hunting license.  My only question would be. Why would anyone want to hunt outside of zone as there are very few elk there. But, that is up to you. 

Thanks, Robert Smith, N. Ky. Chapter #481 Quail Unlimited.  thekysportsman@hughes.net  Feel to email me if you need information on our raffle.


----------



## ben300win

One of these days Darien1! I hope to see elk back in this state on a free range basis.

Good en there Just 1 More. I will bet it was worth every penny for your guy with the mules to pack him out. A buddy paid 200.00 for his to be packed out and I thought that was a bargain. We also paid an outfitter last year to drive 2 of them to the road for 200.00. What a deal. I guess after you paid the man over 4000.00 in the past he is game to help out. LOL


----------



## Oletrapper

*Update on our bull elk tag raffle.*

Hello everyone, Just wanted to let everyone know how our Elk Tag Raffle went. Thanks to many that visit this site, our raffle was a great success.



Many thanks go out to Georgia Outdoor News for allowing our post.



The winner of the raffle was Mark Tucker of Brooksville, KY. I called Mark when his ticket was pulled and he could not have been more excited. He told me he had tried for many years to save up money for a western elk hunting trip but every time he got close, something happened at home and had to use the money and he could not make the trip. Well, now he can go and not have to leave home. At least not very far from home. 

Below, I have posted the financial report which was submitted to the Kentucky Department of Fish and Wildlife Resources. Again, thanks to all who helped us make this fundraiser a great success.

Yours in conservation, Robert Smith, N. Ky Chapter #481 Quail Unlimited



NKY QUAIL UNLIMITED CHAPTER #481
2011 Bull Elk Special Commission Permit Fund Raiser
FINANCIAL REPORT

Gross Revenue   $16,115.00

Expenses
 Advertisement        $545.00
 Taxidermy                                    $600.00

Net Income    $14,970.00

Projects Funded:

 1. Purchase of one Demco 300 gallon pull behind sprayer, 21’ booms, PTO driven. To be stored at Lloyd WMA and administered by Clay Smitson for use in wildlife habitat projects. -     $6,200.00

 2. Sending youths to Camp Webb -  $1,000.00

 3. Seed distribution -    $5,770.00


            4. Jakes/Covey Day Event                               $2,000.00


  Total Project costs -                $14,970.00


----------



## wmahunter

CO draw is just a little more than a week away!!  
After 18 yrs of trying I hope it is my turn to get the tag this time around.


----------



## ben300win

Holy Crap! You must be holding out for unit 2. I have been on pins and needles waiting on the draw results to be posted. Not as bad as you WMA HUNTER. We generally go 1st season. That is what I am hoping for this time as well.


----------



## wmahunter

Actually we were just building pp's for most of that time and then have been putting in for unit 1 for a few years but this is the second year that unit 76 (Creede) is offering an early rifle hunt (oct 1-7) with only 20 tags so we changed and put in for that this year.  Took 15 pp's to draw that unit last year but it was the first year for that hunt and lots of folks (like me) might not have known about it then.  

Still is not a well publicized early rifle hunt so hopefully the draw will not have gone up too much for the 2nd year.

Units 1, 2, 10, and 201 have been climbing as fast as our points and we decided that we needed to change before we got too old to climb those mountains.  I'll be 55 this fall and my buddy will be 63.  Would have been a lot easier on us 18 yrs ago when we started applying.


----------



## Pointpuller

Good luck with the draw Wmahunter.  I put in for Unit 12 Archery/ elk with 2 PP's.  Should be an automatic draw.  Also trying to cash in on 5 PP's for Wyoming Antelope.  The Units are only about 150 miles apart so Im hoping to spend the last week of august on the Antelope and the first 2 weeks of September on the elk.  Mix in a little grouse hunting, rabbit hunting, mushroom picking and trout fishing and it should be a good Fall.....a man has to eat!!!  Those Snow shoe hares have a back strap about the size of a deers inside tenderloin and they are GOOD!!!


----------



## oldmossyhorns

Chasin them in the panhandle of ID here.


----------



## ben300win

One week from today we get to find out if we are going 1st or 3rd season. Sure am hoping for a 1st season tag. 7 of us going together on our trip. 5 from GA and 2 from NY. 

Last year when we were up there 1st season they were bugleing like crazy on the first day.


----------



## godogs57

Headed to New Mexico again this fall.....should have a fantastic time!


----------



## Pointpuller

Well I drew my Colorado elk tag.  They havent posted the results yet but there is a way to go through the back door to see if you were drawn.  You wont know which choice, just that you were drawn.  Since I only put in for 1 choice I know what I drew.  Now if I can be so lucky in the WY. antelope draw.


----------



## wmahunter

What's the secret?


----------



## Pointpuller

WMAhunter.....Pm sent.


----------



## wmahunter

Thanks.  I'm in too if you are correct!


----------



## ben300win

Same here. Unit 70 first season here we come. 7 of us in our group and 5 have never killed an elk. Hope we can at least tag 3 of them.


----------



## Scoutman

Go archery hunting every sept in colorado.Leaving June 14th-19th for scouting trip,can't wait.


----------



## ben300win

SCOUTMAN it would behoove you to buy a small game license and do some yote and prarie dog hunting. Talk about an all in one fun trip. Good luck.


----------



## wmahunter

It's posted and official now !!!


Draw Species /  	Draw Results  / 	You will be mailed /	  Pref Pts /  Year
ELK  /	  SUCCESSFUL /	LIMITED LICENSE FOR 1ST CHOICE: EM076E1R /	17 /	2011


----------



## Nitro

Good Luck wmahunter!!!!!!!!!!!

(and the rest of you)!!


----------



## wildlifepro

*Who hunts elk!!*



ben300win said:


> Also where? I'm hooked and have been for years.



I grew up hunting and guiding and have packed out many years of meat and antlers for hunters.They are truly powerfull animals and to see them take a hit from a 300 mag and be at 8000 ft and run straight up hill for a ways before falling over is something to see. The meat is great and especially if they have been grazing on alfalfa fields and good browse.But truly are a good chalange and a rush if you call in a good bull for a close in bow shot.


----------



## ben300win

I have one thing to say to all newcomers to elk hunting. DONT DO IT, unless you want to get hooked. I heard someone say that it is like hunting a 700lb turkey with a massive set of anlers. It is truly a cross between hunting deer and turkeys for sure. I can tell you that you can never be in good enough shape living in GA. The elevation change will kick your butt even if you are a triathelete. 

Think the hardest part is convincing the wife that you are addicted and need to go every year. LOL. 

Good luck to all who drew!!


----------



## ben300win

*Out of state hunting pack list*

I have been flying to Colorado for years now and have borrowed a plan from a buddy of mine for packing to be able to get all my gear out there via plane without having to check 3-4 bags. Figured I would share this with you folks that were going out of state via air. My pack list is for Elk so it might be a little different for another species. You might want to weigh each bag and arrange them a little different to make the weight balance out. I also carry a digital luggage scale to make absolute sure that I dont go over the weight set by the airlines. They also work great as a bow scale. See excell attachment below.


----------



## wmahunter

Thanks,  I'll compare that to my list and add to mine as needed.


----------



## Scoutman

Did'nt draw my mulie tag but have 7 points now so maybe next year.Don't have time to yote or prairie dog hunt but it was a great suggestion.


----------



## ben300win

Good luck next year Scoutman! I am telling you that you need to take a rifle next time you go out for some prarie dogs. They are so much fun to shoot and the weather is generally great.


----------



## QuackAddict

I have been going every year for the past 5 years with Avalanche Outfitters in Redefine, CO. I've taken 3 nice bulls and the one in my avatar the first year. My buddy had just bought the outfit and we went the first year to cut our teeth and man was it an experience. I hope to never miss a season again and my wife is very understanding of the call of the mountain( I even got her blessing this year with 6 month old twins!)

We always go during muzzleloader and have taken 5 bulls in 5 years between us and a 140 in muley. I didn't draw this year so ill have the stick and string but my hunting partner drew both ml elk and mule deer. I might try for a ml bear tag when they come out as we see a couple bears every year. Even saw a chocolate and cinnamon phased bears and hoping for a rug to bring home. Check out the website at www.redstonestables.com.

Good luck to everyone headed west this fall!


----------



## Pointpuller

Wyoming antelope was posted today and I drew a primo trophy unit archery tag with 5 points!!!!!  Its gonna be a great fall between the antelope tag and the Colorado Elk tag.  Good luck to those heading West this Fall and give us some pics when yall get settled back in.


----------



## ben300win

Good point guys. When you get back post some pictures of your trophies. Good luck to all of ya.


----------



## FX Jenkins

Looking back at past years, looking forward to this year...













Mulley


----------



## Jasper

Great pics FX! When you headed out? I'm leaving for BC late Sept.


----------



## ben300win

Have a buddy that is heading out to montana to elk hunt. Leaving the end of this month. Going to take the senic route and visit his kids in washington and then be in the woods about mid august. Some people are just lucky that way. Forgot to mention that when he gets done in montana he is going to come down to colorado to elk hunt with us.


----------



## TarponStalker

*Elk Hunting*

Now you've done it! I have elk fever again. I used to go to Idaho bowhunting elk every other year. Life changes and it has now been about 16 years since my last trip. However, I am in the process of putting together a foursome for a bowhunting trip in 2012. Will probably try Colorado this time so I am spending lots of my spare time investigating different GMU's. Planning is the most fun!

I am older now (51) and not in nearly as good shape as I was the last trip so I know the mountains will be much steeper that they were then as well. Even when I was running 6-7 miles each day here, I thought I would die when got out there so it will be tougher now. That's why I am planning so far in advance so we have time to get in better shape and acquire gear.
Someone made the statement that elk hunting is addictive. Very true. There is nothing like the sights,smells and sounds of elk country. We would leave here in Sept. with 90 degree temps and arrive to 30 degree cool, crisp mornings.
I will never forget the first bulls I bugled in to me. Both bugling,slobbering and looking for a fight. My bow was shaking so bad I couldn't have hit an elephant. What fun!


----------



## QuackAddict

I ended up buying a ML bear tag as we see bears every years.  Two years ago I saw a big chocolate phased bear and a big black one both around 300 lbs.  I had the new early season rifle tag last year and of course I didn't see one.  My buddy saw 2 and missed 2 with the muzzleloader.  I'm fired up and ready to stick a bull and smoke a big bear.

On another note.  Have any of y'all ever tried rattling for elk?  I have been reading some articles online and some folks claim to have good success.  It makes sense to me and I might just give it a try this year.


----------



## TarponStalker

QA,
I have enough trouble carrying around whitetail antlers to rattle with. I'd hate to carry a 20 pound set of elk rattling horns! I'm sure it would work if you get in the right situation. I used to grab a stick (small log) about 4 feet long and whack the nearest tree while raking the stick up and down the trunk. That aggression sometimes worked to get a bull to come closer.


----------



## QuackAddict

I saw knight and hale rattle one in with their rattle pack and had read about using hs heavy horns bag. I definitely wouldn't tote a set of horns up the mountain.


----------



## TarponStalker

The first time I hunted elk I thought I needed to carry a pistol with me. Just in case. After the first day, I not only left the pistol, I wouldn't even carry a wrist watch! I'll bet a rattle bag of some sort would work though. Or, a very large set of modified whitetail or mulie antlers that you could rig with a carrying strap to your pack.

Its gonna be a long wait until Sept.2012!


----------



## QuackAddict

I'm the same way.  By the end of the week I have left 3/4 of my gear behind at camp.  It's the long wait during the Georgia summer I spend preparing for the hunt that fills my pack and my head with new strategies of what will help me bag that monster bull.  It's always a reality check when I get to the mountain.  Maybe one day I will learn...


----------



## ELIWAITS

weekender said:


> I do, DIY public land CO bow ten times, loved every minute. There is nothing, well almost nothing, as good as a bull elk bugling up close and personal. I have only taken two, but I have been oh so close many many times.



is that a hearthstone log home?


----------



## ben300win

Went to the range today trying to get ready for the 1st season in Colorado. We had a competition last time we went that involved a life sized cardboard cutout of a 5x5 (add the horns for more effect). We had 20 seconds to shoot and had to shoot from a true field position and had to use our elk rifle at 400 yards. We bet supper on it. Luckily I came in 2nd and didnt have to buy. I ended up shooting off a bipod and the winner shot offhand leaned against a block bench.  It was alot of fun and makes you realize where your limits are as far as shooting a live animal goes. Shot off the bench today and then shot off my bipod at a steel target that was about 12" wide by about 18" tall. Sweet hearing that report. Good luck fellas and ladies this fall.


----------



## wmahunter

I shot Thursday and am sighted in dead on @ 200, 1.3 high @ 100 and 6 low @ 300. (270wsm with 150gr Nosler partition 3100fps at muzzle)

I don't intend to shoot over 200 but I guess you never know what shot will present itself.


----------



## ben300win

I know what you mean WMA. The last 2 elk I shot were less than 200 yds. Had one at 393 and one somewhere around 500 yds. My rangefinder that I had at the time would not read and a buddy told me that the furthest I could shoot on that stand was 380 yds. Figuring that the elk was at about 350, I shot and hit the heart. Turns out he did not take into consideration that there was a small park right on the line that I found out about later by the guide. Luckily he was on the right side. Retrived the bullet (TBBC) still weighed about 95% of what it did when it left the barrel. I will admit that the shot last year at about 150yds was a terrible shot as I pulled the trigger as he was walking and hit him high at the back of the ribcage. Luckily he didnt go but about 50yds and went down in sight. 

Sent some of my stuff with my buddy headed to Montana this weekend. Him leaving has me chomping at the bit to go now.


----------



## huntone

You guys got me rattled!! Can't go til 2012, due to work. Keep up the post, yal'gettin me excited. Keep the info coming on the OTC and DIY hunts. We do that in Idaho, but have too many wolves now. Hope to start huntin as many hunts as I can per trip in the next year or so. Good luck all!!


----------



## TarponStalker

Huntone,
where were you in Idaho? We were in unit 15 I think. Near Elk City. And yes, the last 2 trips that I couldn't go with my buddies, they said all they saw was wolf sign. No elk.

That's one reason I will try Colorado. Plus it's 1000 miles closer to drive.


----------



## johnweaver

Good Job Guys!


----------



## ben300win

Just got elected as Chair of our Northeast Georgia Chaper of RMEF. Started looking to see where all of the responses came from.  We could use a few more Committee members for our chapter and I know that you would be welcome at another chapter close by your house as well. We generally meet once a month except most of the summer. We meet at Bass Pro in Lawrencville and have a banquet the last Saturday in Feburary. It would be nice if some of you that were in Buford, Lawrencville and Cumming to come out and join us in the cause. We have folks from Athens to Oxford to Cumming  that are committee members. You do not get paid monitarily, but you get paid in the long run. We have a pretty good group of folks that help out. If you would like to come to the banquet or volunteer to help on the committee then send me a PM and I will put you on the email list to let you know when and where we will meet. Sometimes we meet a Golden Corral when the meeting room is not available at BPS. Thanks, Ben


----------



## ben300win

Georgia Chapters:
Northeast GA-Lawrencville
Cartersville
Atlanta-Cobb Galleria
Macon
Newnan

I think they are starting a chapter in Savannah as well. Also for those in NW GA there is a Chattanooga Chapter as well.


----------



## DrRx2005

I'm trying to get a Elk trip up to go with my dad for the 2012 season. 
For you fellers that have killed elk, about how much meat do you end up with after processing? Trying to figure out how many coolers or how big of coolers to take with us (hoping to get 1 elk each ) 

I've been wanting to go since I was ~ 14, a guy that went to church with us went with a group almost every year, I remember walking into his house and seeing those monstrous elk heads on his walls and always wanted to go myself and since my dad ain't gettin' any younger I want to share this experience with him while he's still able to do it. Our buddy that went to Colorado actually passed away there back in 2000. They had killed an elk and was climbing the mountain to get it, sat down to rest on a stump and had a heart attack (he had had several before this one done him in), still, he died doing what he loved...if only we could all hope for the same - to go out doing what we love.


----------



## ben300win

You can get a general sized elk in a 120qt cooler with enough dry ice to get you home on a flight per elk. We usually take a 60qt rolling cooler (CUBE at walmart) with our clothes in it out there and ship our clothes back and use the cooler for the meat. You have to pay an upcharge to get the 70lb limit on the flight, but it is alot cheaper than trying to ship it next day or even 2 day. 

BE CAREFUL WITH THE DRY ICE THOUGH. IF YOU CARRY IT IN AN ENCLOSED VEHICLE WITHOUT THE WINDOWS CRACKED YOU MAY DIE FROM ASFIXIATION. THE AIRLINES WILL ONLY ALLOW 5 LBS OF DRY ICE PER COOLER AS WELL.


----------



## TarponStalker

Ben300,
Are you hunting with a guide or staying in a cabin/house? I am just interested in how you are getting your gear there and still being able to fly. We have always driven to Idaho so I can haul our camping gear. But it takes 55 hours of driving. If I go to Colorado in 2012, I still want to drive and it should only take appx. 36 hours. 
My friend just informed me this week that he may not be able to take 2 weeks off work to go. There goes our driving idea!

I am now trying to figure out how we can fly to Colorado to save the driving time but still get our tents, bags, bows, cook stove,etc. out there to meet us. I would then rent a vehicle to get us into the mtns.
Has anyone got ideas on using a large shipping crate and having it delivered to a location for me to pick up when I arrive?

Never hunting Co. before I am not familiar with the area. Maybe I can rent a place that is close enough to drive to each morning but I would rather camp. For me, that is a large part of the trip. I love to camp when hunting out west.
Thanks for any ideas.


----------



## wmahunter

TarponStalker said:


> Ben300,
> Are you hunting with a guide or staying in a cabin/house? I am just interested in how you are getting your gear there and still being able to fly. We have always driven to Idaho so I can haul our camping gear. But it takes 55 hours of driving. If I go to Colorado in 2012, I still want to drive and it should only take appx. 36 hours.
> My friend just informed me this week that he may not be able to take 2 weeks off work to go. There goes our driving idea!
> 
> I am now trying to figure out how we can fly to Colorado to save the driving time but still get our tents, bags, bows, cook stove,etc. out there to meet us. I would then rent a vehicle to get us into the mtns.
> Has anyone got ideas on using a large shipping crate and having it delivered to a location for me to pick up when I arrive?
> 
> Never hunting Co. before I am not familiar with the area. Maybe I can rent a place that is close enough to drive to each morning but I would rather camp. For me, that is a large part of the trip. I love to camp when hunting out west.
> Thanks for any ideas.



Not ben300 but here is what I am doing this year.

First, we made the decision to fly to Colorado Springs due to better fares, cheaper rental cars than Denver (50% less), smaller airport, and a little closer to where we will be hunting.

Next I located someone near there to ship my stuff and gun to.  I am a member of a small dog breed organization and simply used the roster list to locate a member in that area.  Couple of phone calls later and those details were worked out.  Researched and found that I can ship my rifle to myself c/o third party without going through an ffl.  

I will KNOW that my rifle and camping stuff is there before I leave home and not at some airport in who-knows-where to be delivered 3 days later after I have missed half my hunt.

Once we get there, get our rental car and meet him at his house, he is going to take us to his gun club to re-zero our rifles.

He has also agreed to make sure our antlers get shipped back to us if we don't have time to arrange that ourselves before we have to leave there.  In exchange for his help he is getting a freezer full of elk (if we are successful).  I can get all the venison here at home that I could ever want so I really don't have any reason to spend what it would cost to get the meat home anyway.  We haven't yet decided if we are going to ship our stuff back home or check it on the plane.

One thing to consider is that we will be backpacking in, unguided DIY, so we aren't taking all that much stuff to start with.  By handling it this way I will have no checked baggage.

I did this exact same arrangement several years ago when flying to Casper WY for a mule deer and antelope hunt.  Worked out perfect that time and I expect this time will also.


----------



## Pointpuller

DrRx2005,
1 big bull will yield close to 300lbs. of boned out meat.  I usually take a 120qt and a 80qt cooler.  Twice I have brought back a medium sized elk and smallish Mule deer with these coolers and not had much room to spare.  If you were to kill a monster it would not fit in a 120qt.  You could always donate some of the lesser cuts and bring home the choicer cuts.


----------



## ben300win

Tarpon stalker... 
Here goes. Been doing this trip to colorado for 6 years now. Had to do every other year to begin with until I got the wife seasoned to going every year. 

I take 2 checked items and 1 carry on for a week long trip. Most people carry way too much stuff that they never use. The checked bags are a SKB gun case with the middle egg crate removed and clothes in its place. I normally take 2 rifles and the ammo that goes with them in the SKB as well. The 2nd checked bag is a CUBE style cooler from walmart that contains clothes. Real nice for the airport since it has a handle and wheels.  On the way out we have close to 50 lbs per checked bag. The carry on is a Eberlestock J104 Just one pack. It contains all optics and valuable stuff and glasses and contacts and such. We buy a few items at walmart that we can not fly with easily. A seat cushion and no scent spray and shampoo and batteries are among the things we buy at walmart. 

We hunt near norwood, CO. We started out flying to denver and then driving to Grand Junction the the first day (thursday is when we leave here). Now we fly to Grand Junction for about 100.00 more than Denver, but it saves 4 hours of driving. Thursday about lunch is when we land. We get our rental car and gear. Then we go sight our rifles in behind the airport at the local range. (Make sure you take targets, ear plugs and something to make the targets stay.) We go to walmart and buy the stuff as listed above. 

Friday we head down to Norwood after a good breakfast. We have a house rented for 125.00 a night that sleeps up to 6 with a hot shower and cable tv. We arrive in Norwood about lunch and unload all of our gear in the house and then head up near where we hunt to do some scouting and time how long it takes to get back to the house so we know what time to leave the next morning. 

Saturday thru wednesday lunch we hunt 1st season.

We take our elk to Ridgeway to have it processed. Usually 1 elk fills to 60 qt coolers with packages of  2 lb meat and steaks.  Cost about 250.00 to have it processed. We pick that meat up on Wednesday afternoon and head back to Grand Junction to jump on on plane for a Thursday am flight. 

We generally stay in a Motel 6 on the thursday night of arrival and wednesday night of departure. 

The entire trip cost us about 1800.00 each with 1/2 an elk of meat. That is the house 5 ways and a rental SUV per 2 people and flight and everything. We also paid 200.00 to have both our elk drove out to the nearest road via private land by an outfitter I know. We do have one guy that is driving out this year and last year that brought my antlers home. 

There is a pack list in Excel form somewhere in this post that I use and what gear is in each piece of luggage.

We generally eat supper at one of the 3-4 local resturants and breakfast is at the house and lunch is a sack lunch that we pack up where we hunt.


----------



## ben300win

Forgot to mention that we do DIY on public land. Takes us about 45 minutes to drive to where we hunt and then about 1.5 hours walk to get there. 

You can also look on here for a UPS store. They will store any container that you send them for a small fee if you want to go that route. 

You could also look into a drop camp hunt although it will cost you some extra to do so.


----------



## TarponStalker

Thanks to both of you for your replies. I need to decide for sure which OTC unit I will bowhunt in before getting too far into this.
At first I looked hard at a couple of the units near Gunnison or Glenwood Springs. 53,54 or 55 depending on which ones are OTC next year. I was also told unit 62 was a decent area but had lots of people. I really don't care to hunt with crowds.
Lately I have been studying the San Juan Mtn. range area in SW Colorado. I appears to be high and rugged. Maybe too much so for 50+ year old guys from the flatwoods.
If I fly to that area, I would have to go into Durango, then rent a car there and either pick up my camping gear (if I can find a place to ship it) and go to the woods or have a place to rent that's close enough to drive every morning.

For my trip, a lot hinges on whether or not my buddy can take the time off to drive with me. With gas prices so high, its almost a wash when it comes to driving or flying.


----------



## ben300win

Tarpon stalker...I hunted unit 62 twice. We did not really see that many hunters when we went 2nd season. I can give you some more info on the area if you want. Also can give you an outfitters number that you might could stay at their camp for a little money and do a self guided hunt. That is what we did when we were out there. They also might be able to pack an elk out for you as well. Also check out escalanteranch.com. They have cabins for rent that are right among the elk as well.


----------



## TarponStalker

Thanks much ben300win. I may well take you up on that offer. Unit 62 looks like it may not be as rugged/high as some other units. That may be deceiving though. I had two guys from an outfitter in Montrose fish with me this spring. They suggested it to me for bowhunting. Thanks again for the offer.


----------



## CaptainCraig

I wish I had seen this thread a few months ago. Work is really slow so I would have plenty of time  to hunt this year  but I will start saving up priorities  next year.


----------



## ben300win

You can still buy points for Wyoming online and do a over the counter tag for colorado for most archery and 2nd and 3rd season.  Also there are a bunch of leftover tags that go on sale Aug 9th over the phone and 10th for internet. There are alot of private land only tags left for sure.  We are going 1st season that is an either sex tag. Best season in my opinion. I have been 1st, 2nd and 4th.


----------



## FX Jenkins

Hit a few notes on the bugle last night, tried not to wake the kids, but oh that was a sweet sound...Seasons right around the corner...


----------



## RipperIII

Been to Montana many times, seen lots of elk, mulies and goats.
I've always been out there to fly fish, never to hunt.
Hunting Elk is on my bucket list.


----------



## ben300win

Ripper you really should do it. I will warn you that you WILL GET HOOKED! I really enjoy the scenery and the thrill of a DIY type hunt. The way we go is about as cheap as most any hunt you would do most anywhere else.


----------



## Torre87

I want to so bad I can't stand it, anyone got any tips for a way a BROKE college student can get into it?


----------



## RipperIII

ben300win said:


> Ripper you really should do it. I will warn you that you WILL GET HOOKED! I really enjoy the scenery and the thrill of a DIY type hunt. The way we go is about as cheap as most any hunt you would do most anywhere else.



How difficult is it to get a tag?
I've got a buddy who lives in Ennis, fishing guide, long bow hunter who has volunteered to go with me, just got to get a tag.


----------



## ben300win

Ripper we usually get a 1st season tag every year for Colorado.  You do have to forgo the preference point option to get one in our case. Archery tags and 2nd and 3rd rifle season are over the counter. Not sure about Montana. I have a buddy that has drawn Montana 6 years in a row. 

Torre not too much I can say about a realllllllly cheap hunt. If you drove a prius out there and slept in a tent you might get by for under a grand. The more folks you take the cheaper it is because you can split the gas and such. 

Tag is 550.00 
Flight plus rental SUV (split by 3 hunters) 580.00 for 8 days
Rental house 125.00 a night spilit 6 ways this year 146.00 pp
1 nights lodging in Grand Junction 30.00 each
Gas for the rental car ????
Food -Honestly dont count that as you would have to pay for food if you were anywhere. 
Luggage fees 140.00 (with a 70lb cooler full of meat on the way back)

That is right at 1500.00 if you dont tag out. Actually 1446.00 plus gas and food if you count that portion of it. 




(IF YOU GET ONE)
Meat processing 250.00
If you hire someone to pack your elk out 200.00 (we usually split the meat and the packing
Shipping your clothes back that was in the cooler 40.00 max.

Add about 265.oo to that if you get one and split the meat 2 ways. 

Last year I shot a 5x5 and a buddy shot a cow out  of 6 of us. We ended up splitting the meat 4 ways and then 2 guys split their portion of the meat 2 ways as well. That is pretty good odds out of a group of 6 hunters with the youngest being 37 and the oldest being 64. I think this year we will do better as some of the guys did not get in shape to tackle the big hill like they should have. LOL


----------



## FX Jenkins

Torre87 said:


> I want to so bad I can't stand it, anyone got any tips for a way a BROKE college student can get into it?



If you don't mind roughin it a little, 2 people can do this trip for 1000.00 each.    That is, truck camping on the way out and hunting out of a tent.  

540.00 either sex tag + 10 dollar habitat stamp (new this year) 
240.00 gas per person for trip from East coast 
  60.00 food en-route round trip
  50.00 for bacon, eggs, and freeze dried  meals (7 days)
  20.00 case of colorado cool aid
  10.00 ice for trip home

that leaves you 70.00 for accessories at Cabelas in Kearney Nebraska. (might want to use this to get you a pack frame for heavin out the quarters, remember to leave evidence of sex on one quarter per CO game transport laws.


----------



## ben300win

FX is right for saying you can go alot cheaper on a DIY hunt. Not quite sure what you are driving, but I would say gas is gonna be a little more money than 240.00. From my house to where we hunt is right at 1800 miles. At an average of 18MPG that is 100 gallons of gas out there and 100 gallons back. 100 gallons of gas these days is right at about 350.00 each plus the miles that you might drive while out there scouting or having to make trips to the store. Honestly I dont think driving is the best way to go as you wear yourself out driving 28hours one way out there. Unless you have time to take 2 weeks to do a 1 week hunt it is not worth it. Our flight plus rental car is right at 580.00 each for the week. That also includes 1 nights hotel in Grand junction. Now if you fly into Denver you could probably save 100.00 each but would have to drive 4 extra hours each way. We used to do that, but in 2006 had to cut our trip short as the storm that came in was going to shut down the pass to get back to denver. Now we just fly to Grand Junction. 

Good Luck Folks on this years hunts.


----------



## 95g atl

My father hunted Elk for a few years, sadly he passed away and I never had an opportunity to go with him.

He hunted COLORADO and MONTANA.  --- I did scout with him one for two summers in '91 & '92.  I love Colorado!  

Best burgers and steak.  I really want to get into Elk hunting....unfortunately, nobody to go with and a little apprehensive about lugging 500 lbs out of the woods at 10,000 ft.


----------



## FX Jenkins

bummer, can't find my hoochie mama...


----------



## huntone

*Mine's lost too!*

Somewhere in the mountains of Idaho along the Locha River. You're welcome to use it if ya find it!! Hope ya do! Good luck this season.


----------



## ben300win

95G ATL I dont think you would have a hard time finding someone to go with you. I started planning Elk hunts after going on my first guided elk hunt in 2003. Went by myself to the same outfitter on the 2004  hunt. After that I started getting buddies to go with me. Now we are up to 8 of us going this year. Two of the guys I have never really met. One is a brother of a good friend that lives here and the other is his neigbor. One of the guys that started going with us came off this website when it was a swap and sell. He is hooked now too. LOL

I think my Hoochee Mama is somewhere near Montana now. I have a buddy that is headed there for the bow opener that took some of my stuff with him so I would not have to fly with it. He is gonna meet us in colorado mid october.


----------



## ben300win

Good talking to you today TARPON STALKER. One of my buddies has been hunting with me in that area that might want to go with you to help show you around. He is an avid bowhunter and has been trying to go during bow season for a while.


----------



## 95g atl

Spoke to my father's friend the other day and he wants to do another Elk hunt "before he gets too old".  He is 67 this year.  I'm 30 years younger....guess who will do most of the "carrying"...?

I believe we are going to try and do this for 2012....as 2011 - there really isn't too much time to plan something and condition for the 8000-11000 ft elevations.  ---though he walks 2-3 miles a day and well, I lost 20 lbs in the last year (now 185)...so I believe I could do it w/out a huge issue.

I have to get a new tranny for the Tahoe.  I don't know if she is worthy to make a 3,000 mi round trip journey.  (and even though the Escalade is 4x4, it doesn't look right in the woods-haha). The Tahoe is an oldie, but she seems to be able to go anywhere in the mud and ruts...just that old transmission may not make that drive.  Last thing I want is to be broken down in Kansas.  Also, have a 338 win mag I inherited from my father.  He used it for elk.  Great gun..... ported and all.  Really isn't too much recoil w/max handloads.  I have all his old hunting equipment and backpack as well, so i'm pretty much ready to roll.

Here's my fear.  If you are lucky enough to shoot one of these monsters --- and a lot of areas in CO do not allow ATV's, how to you get it back to your vehicle?  I have heard about quartering and making a few trips, but even if you are a mere mile from your vehicle, packing out even a 100 lbs at elevation is WORK. - not to mention making more than one trip.

My next question:  Are there processors that can get you pack your meat in 24 hours?  If we get something, I really don't want to wait a week .... or make another trip back to get the meat. 

Thx.


----------



## 95g atl

Here is the COLORADO unit map I found:


http://www.coloradowilderness.com/gameunit.html


----------



## ben300win

95 G ATL to answer some of your questions: We bone out all of the meat we pack out. That saves alot of weight. Luckily I hunt right near an outfitter that I have been with twice before. I try to get him some hunters and he gives me a deal on packing my meat out. Opening morning last year we had a 5x5 and a cow to pack out. Luckily I had called ahead and asked if he would be willing to drive our elk out. He said sure. We paid him 200.00 to drive our 2 elk 1 mile thru private land to the road. Money well spent. I would imagine that if you call ahead and find a meat processing place and tell them where you plan to hunt they will be able to set you up with a packer in the area. 200.00 per trip seems to be average. We packed my elk out in 2009 mostly flat to downhill with some uphill as well 2.2 miles from where I shot it. That was 2 of us in 1 trip. I did shoot thru one of the shoulders so that meat was inedible. As far as processors goes they will work on getting you your meat asap. Remember they really only work during deer and elk sesason so they may work 20 hours a day just to keep up with demand. We paid like 240.00 per elk to have them processed last year in Ridgeway. 

This is something you need to plan well in advance for. Good questions for sure.


----------



## CaptainCraig

I would love to do a self guided elk hunt. If I can find a few people to go with me I will do it next year.


----------



## TarponStalker

Ben,
it was nice to talk with you as well. Thanks for the great advice. I got your message and will call you this week. I certainly wouldn't mind having your friend along with us as long as he doesn't feel anchored down by 50+ yr old guys that may not be able to deal with the altitude and steep terrain.
I think its time for you to take up bowhunting for elk! LOL.


----------



## ben300win

TS he is a desk jockey so you would not bog him down on the terrain. Honestly he is our youngest guy that goes with us. He is 37 or so. Think the oldest is like 64 now. I would love to bowhunt for elk, but we try to figure out what hunts we want to do as a group for years in advance. Next year we are doing Wyoming for Mule deer and antelope as well as any varmits we can get ahold of. Would invite you on that hunt, but you need points to draw for the area we are hunting. 

2012 Wyoming mule deer and antelope
2013 Colorado elk 
2014 Alaska Black Bear
2015 Wyoming elk and deer


----------



## QuackAddict

Well did anyone else have any luck?  I had the most incredible hunt of my life and got one heck of a bull on Colorado public land.  Long story short- We were hunting a new camp and the first morning I spotted him and 8 cows a mile away on the other side of the valley.  It took me two hours to get close and as I got further up the mountain I heard him bugling about 300 yards away.  I came upon a small pond in an aspen grove that I can only describe as "elk heaven".  It looked too good to be true.  I called one time and he bugled right back.  Everything was working out and I was thinking he was going to walk right up to me but 15 minutes go by and nothing.  I cow called again and nothing.  Here we go I thought.  A few minutes later he bugled further away and I was thinking I have played this game before with big gobblers.  I decided it was time to get agressive and I headed off in his direction.  He bugled again about 250 yards aways and instead of staying put I decided to risk sneaking closer.  Another 100 yards and his cows call and he bugles at them.  I spotted the cows feeding along about 120 yards away and then I saw the tops of his horns going through the aspens.  They weren't looking my way and feeding up along the ridge so I decided to try and get closer.  I made it to within 90 yards of a cow and calf but could not see the bull.  Looked to my right and saw horns coming towards them.  Evidently he heard me walking below and decided to come check out the "stray cow".  He came a little closer and stopped at about 80 yards and looked directly down at me.  Luckily there was an aspen tree right in front of his face between me and him.  I was thinking I had gotten too brave and that he was going to turn and run.  After what felt like an eternity he dropped his head and walked another 10 yards closer to me while turning broadside.  He stopped at 70 yards,  I drew back and let one fly and hit him right in the heart!  He ran 100 yards and fell within sight.  I could not believe and was even more in schock when I walked up to him and realized he was a 7x7! I had a 70 yard pin and had been practicing that shot every night in the yard for weeks before the hunt.  It sure paid off and now I have my 2nd bull for the wall.  Now I'm trying to decide what pose to get him mounted in.  Any suggesstion?  I don't think I will do him bugling but deciding between semi and full sneak. 

PS.  Please excuse the crazy bewildered look on my face.  It was all a little overwhelming.  







[/IMG]


----------



## godogs57

Got a nice 6x7....posted my story in the deer hunting forum.


----------



## QuackAddict

That's an awesome bull.  Congrats godogs57.  You are right about everyone doing whatever it takes to get out there if they can.  It is an experience you will cherish for the rest of your life.  Even if you don't shoot one just hearing them bugle and experiencing the mountains are worth the effort.  I'm already counting down the days til next year.


----------



## Pointpuller

Thats a great bull QuackAddict!!!!!  Congrats.  I killed one the 4th day of the Colorado season and posted it under the archery section.  It was my 5th DIY public land elk hunt and 3rd kill.  I shot him at 5 yds.  He ran 25 and piled up.


----------



## ben300win

Congrats Fellas! Cant sleep because I am leaving tomorrow!!!! First Rifle season Colorado. Will hopefully post pictures and a story when I get back.


----------



## Oletrapper

*Good Luck!*

Good luck Ben, Hope you get a big 7x7. Post some pics when you get home.  OT


ben300win said:


> Congrats Fellas! Cant sleep because I am leaving tomorrow!!!! First Rifle season Colorado. Will hopefully post pictures and a story when I get back.


----------



## ben300win

We had a blast! Opening morning we had 2 bulls bugleing in our area. Walked within 100 yds of a group of 8 cows first thing. They busted us and ran off. Then we advanced further in to get within a 6x6 and 5 cows he was after. The cows were only 10 ft from the public land. I was just waiting on the bull to cross the fence. They must have smelled us and turned back into the private land. We advanced a little further and saw some cows and a rag horn at 422 yards. Breathing too heavy for a shot. They saw us and headed out of the park. We drew straws earlier to see who shot first. Sean won so he sat at the area we last saw elk. Me and Michael went back for our packs while Sean sat guard. When Michael and I went back we saw a spike on private. We went to get Sean for him and I to go to the area where I killed my last 2 bulls. We were gone from where we left Michael for 5 minutes when he shot. He busted a good 5x5 at 225 yds. We walked to our hunting spot only to find someone in it. We headed to the backup spot only to find 2 guys dressing an elk there. I got a text at that point to go help Michael with his kill. As we were sitting there a coyote howls about 350yds away where we were able to see it. I started making a squeak with my mouth and called her from 350 to 115 yds when Sean shot her. Took 3 shots to get her but she stood still after the first 2 misses. Lol.  Didn't see anything else that day or the next two but hunters. On Tuesday we hunted a new area. On the way in we saw a cow on the road at 100 yds facing us. Another mike that was with us shot her in the chest. I knew she was down within 100 yds. We continued to hunt for me an elk for about an hour before tracking her. Lee joined in the search. We found good blood right from the start. We trailed her for 3/4 mile before we saw her just as she jumped the fence onto private land. We could not go any further without permission from the landowner. We ended up not getting her. We hunted from about 9000-10000 ft hiking at least 5 miles a day. Tough hunting but I loved every minute of it. We had a nearly full moon and shifting winds and hot weather that hurt us. Not sure the mass of other hunters did us any good either.


----------



## Oletrapper

*What a shame.*

"We could not go any further without permission from the landowner. We ended up not getting her."

I guess it may have been to difficult to locate the landowner. I know here in Kentucky, a lot of land is owned by people living in other states.


----------



## QuackAddict

Sorry to hear about your bad luck but at least you guysgot the 5x5.  You spend all year thinking about your go to spot and arrive to find someone already there.  Bummer.  I got to my spot one time and thought I was the only one in the area. Found the carcass of a big bull and realized I was a day late and a dollar short.   

Glad you had a good time and congrats to the bull slayer in your group.


----------



## ben300win

Thanks fellas. Plus side is we did get a bull for a guy that has been with me for 2 years. The guy who shot the cow was his first elk hunt. Everyone had a great time anyway. Guess you can't wish for a 11-4" gator and a 7x7 elk in the same year. Lol


----------



## Oletrapper

*Gator?*

Did you say Gator? 11'4"? Wow! Not me, thank you very much. lol


----------



## ben300win

Look on page 69 of the October issue of GON. Thats my gator on the far right. I would say that was about equal to an elk hunt.


----------



## Oletrapper

*Can't find*

I tried to find it Ben but couldn't. As far as being equal to an elk hunt, I think the gator would surpass. I'm not hunting anything that can take an arm or a leg off. Elk can't do that. lol  Is there a link where we can see the gator?  Thanks and congrats on a neat trip.   OT



ben300win said:


> Look on page 69 of the October issue of GON. Thats my gator on the far right. I would say that was about equal to an elk hunt.


----------



## Michael

Sean's 9' 6" gator is Under Ben's 11' 4" gator in the second pic


----------



## ben300win

BTW Michael was the guide and highly recommended if you ever get drawn for a tag. It was very exciting for sure. This year was tough trying to get ready for both hunts. I had a great time at both and really enjoyed getting some new hunters involved in elk hunting. As a matter of fact I am the one that organizes the trip every year and invites all that go. Would love to be able to do multiple trips every year out west, but the marriage and funds would not last long. LOL.


----------



## FX Jenkins

RipperIII said:


> How difficult is it to get a tag?
> I've got a buddy who lives in Ennis, fishing guide, long bow hunter who has volunteered to go with me, just got to get a tag.



States are divided up by GMUs (Game management units). Depending on quality, number of Elk, and hunter success rates, tags are allocated by lottery type drawing and in many cases, Over the counter, first come first served sales for certain seasons.  i.e. For most of colorado, archery tags can be purchased at a local sporting goods store, and then the 3rd and 4th rifle seasons are sometimes first come first served OTC.  Colorado division of wildlife posts tag availability details on their website..other states run similar Elk tag drawings and sales.  Some GMU's (NW colorado and New Mexico for example) are highly coveted for their quality of elk and these tags can be very difficult to get, sometimes takes years of building up preference points before you could ever hope to draw a tag...Bottom line, if you do the research, study the maps, and just do it, you can enjoy a fine DIY Elk hunt on public land at reasonable cost.


----------



## FX Jenkins

Something to note, RMEF just recorded their 6 millionth acre of protected and or improved Elk habitat.  For ref, that land mass is larger than Yellowstone National Park.   Pretty amazing.  RMEF is an excellent organization that has ensured Elk hunting for many many generations to come....

more info  http://www.rmef.org/


----------



## RipperIII

Thanks, FX


----------



## ben300win

FX--Was reading in this months BUGLE where they compared the 6 million acres to 608 acres a day for the past 27 years. That puts things into perspective for someone that has never seen Yellowstone. 

Also on Colorado 2nd and 3rd rifle seasons are OTC. 1st and 4th are by drawing only. All deer are by drawing only as well.

FX is right on with RMEF. I am a CO Chair for our local chapter. We will be having a banquet at the Commerce Civic Center on Feb 25th, 2012. Hope to see some of y'all there.


----------



## FX Jenkins

ben300win said:


> Also on Colorado 2nd and 3rd rifle seasons are OTC. 1st and 4th are by drawing only. All deer are by drawing only as well.



Oopps, thanks for the correction...

Can you imagine Elk bugling in the GA mtns... I think Cohutta could handle it.


----------



## Oletrapper

*Wish I could make it.*

Sure wish I could make it Ben. RMEF is the best. We have 4.1 million acres of elk habitat here in Kentucky and over 597,000 is public land available for elk hunting. Our herd is now over 12,000. I had a post earlier about our QU Chapter's  Bull Elk Tag conservation fundraiser for the 2012 fall season, but Fred took it down. If anyone is interested you can PM me or email me at thekysportsman@hughes.net. Good luck with your banquet Ben.  Yours in conservation, Robert Smith, aka Oletrapper



ben300win said:


> FX--Was reading in this months BUGLE where they compared the 6 million acres to 608 acres a day for the past 27 years. That puts things into perspective for someone that has never seen Yellowstone.
> 
> Also on Colorado 2nd and 3rd rifle seasons are OTC. 1st and 4th are by drawing only. All deer are by drawing only as well.
> 
> FX is right on with RMEF. I am a CO Chair for our local chapter. We will be having a banquet at the Commerce Civic Center on Feb 25th, 2012. Hope to see some of y'all there.


----------



## Oletrapper

*Hope they are considering it.*

Sure hope they are considering it FX. I never thought I would be able to hunt elk here in Kentucky. Not in a million years.
This is a great video about Kentucky's Elk Restoration.

http://elkmtngear.com/blog/kentucky-elk-a-success-story.html

Yours in conservation, Robert Smith, N. Ky. Chapter #481 Quail Unlimited, aka Oletrapper
thekysportsman@hughes.net 



FX Jenkins said:


> Oopps, thanks for the correction...
> 
> Can you imagine Elk bugling in the GA mtns... I think Cohutta could handle it.


----------



## deadend

Not enough open land in north Georgia with no pressure.  Elk are grazers and not browsers. Over aged forests like we have don't even support deer much less elk.


----------



## Oletrapper

*I understand grazers*

If not for the reclaimed strip mine areas, we wouldn't have enough areas for grazing either. Years ago our fish and wildlife department worked with the Feds to include the wildlife planting option in the reclamation regs. It has worked out quite well in favor of the elk and other wildlife.


----------



## ben300win

Have been putting in for that lottery for elk in Kentucky. Never got drawn, but I will continue to put in with the hope that one day I can hunt one up there. We even leased some land on the outer edge of the free zone just hoping that one came under my stand. LOL.


----------



## Oletrapper

*Me too Ben*

I have done the same. I know several who were drawn from my area, but not me. Check out our Bull Elk Tag raffle if you care to. Just google, 2012, Ky, Fall, Bull Elk tag up for grabs. Go to any of the sites for information or email me at thekysportsman@hughes.net.
It is our QU chapters fundraiser. Commission Bull Elk Tag.
Have a good one.  OT


----------



## Oletrapper

*Lots to be thankful for. Happy Thanksgiving.*

I would like to wish everyone a Happy Thanksgiving. We here in Kentucky have lots to be thankful for. Many thanks to those who have helped our QU Chapter make our Bull Elk Tag raffle a great success. To all the states which helped make our herd what it is today. Over 12,000 and growing. We have come a long way since 1997. Many thanks to all.

Yours in conservation, Robert Smith, N. Ky. Chapter #481 Quail Unlimited
thekysportsman@hughes.net


----------



## 95g atl

Hope everyone's elk season is going well!

I am still very motivated and interested in the 2012 season, but have some possible dilemma's....

* Drive or Fly?
* Public or Private land?
* how the heck to retrieve game after kill (heavy)?

....and most importantly, most likely getting back into the work force after being semi-retired for a few years.  Doubt they would want to give me two weeks of vacation b/c "i gots to go gets me an elk".

Well, there's a lot of time between now and then....so time shall tell.


----------



## SpinrB8

*Tres Piedras, NM*

Used to hunt 1,100 private acre in northern NM close to Taos...Tres Piedras (3 rocks). 
Was a great week every year we went but I never got within range of one. It was a hunt provided to us vets from the owner at a discounted price. The week he gave us wasn't the prime week but to be there and see what we did, unforgetable memories. 
I'd love to one day get a chance at a bull. Keen, keen animal.


----------



## ben300win

95g atl …I would say that if you have the money to go guided you will be more likely to kill an elk. Dont know what to tell you on to drive or not. If you drive you will have alot of extra stuff that you don't need. Lol. If you fly you are limited on what you can pack, but I always have extra stuff even with flying. I have an outfitter for you if you wanna go guided. He gets 2500.00 for a guided hunt on all private land. Food and lodging included. Its in colorado so 2nd and 3rd rifle season are OTC. Most of the time you can buy a leftover tag for private for 1st and 4th seasons as well. Plan on taking 2 weeks off if you drive as you will eat up most of a week driving and you will be wore out buy the time you get to camp. I suggest you go a few days early to let your body get used to less oxygen as well. Good luck.


----------



## 95g atl

ben300win said:


> 95g atl …I would say that if you have the money to go guided you will be more likely to kill an elk. Dont know what to tell you on to drive or not. If you drive you will have alot of extra stuff that you don't need. Lol. If you fly you are limited on what you can pack, but I always have extra stuff even with flying. I have an outfitter for you if you wanna go guided. He gets 2500.00 for a guided hunt on all private land. Food and lodging included. Its in colorado so 2nd and 3rd rifle season are OTC. Most of the time you can buy a leftover tag for private for 1st and 4th seasons as well. Plan on taking 2 weeks off if you drive as you will eat up most of a week driving and you will be wore out buy the time you get to camp. I suggest you go a few days early to let your body get used to less oxygen as well. Good luck.




Ben -
That is a strong possibility!  Thank you so much for the info.  A guided hunt may be the way to go for me.  

Valid point on the driving.  I figure approx 1500 +/- miles is a good 2 full days - 3 days if you don't push it.  10 yrs agos I could easily do that in just over a day...not anymore (yesterday drove down to s. ga and back...a little over 500 miles in a day - and i'm exhausted).  Yah, the only benefit is you have a vehicle and can bring all your crap with yah!.  It still may be easier just to FedEx your clothing & misc stuff, throw the rifle in the baggage compartment on the plane, and enjoy a 3.5 hr flight to Denver...

so $2500 plus flight, rental car, tag, & misc.  figure about $4k.  Time to start saving! LOL.

What part of CO?


----------



## ben300win

Near Norwood (2 hours south for Grand Junction). I can atest that it is a great hunt for the money. I would suggest you call Roy Hutt now and start working toward going 1st season as the bulls are still chasing the cows for 1st season. I have personally been with him twice. I am still friends with him and talk to him a couple times a year. His number is 970-327-4620. It is all on private land as well. As a matter of fact the parent company that owns summit treestands books the archery season every year. You are dead on about the 4000.00 that you will spend on the hunt. Maybe a little more if you include processing and taxidermy. You have till april to get your ducks in a row to decide on if you are going. He gets half now and half when you get there. You could save a little money by flying to denver and driving the 6 hours to camp. We fly into grand junction and it is more like 2 hours or so drive from there. You need to do the drive from denver to junction sometime though. It is a beautiful drive.


----------



## 95g atl

Thanks Ben.  I just mapped it out...yes, flying in to Grand Junction would be more feasible.  I wouldn't mind getting a cow or bull, makes no difference to me, i am in it for the high quality meat AND the adventure.

Definitely appreciate the info.  Thx.


----------



## ben300win

95g atl you might be able to get a  cow and a bull license for that area. You have to check the regs, but I think they may be separate A and B license so you can have both. Now if you go first or 4th season it is already an either sex tag so you could not get both. Call me if you ever wanna talk more about Roy and his outfit. Ben 404-273-3997.


----------



## ben300win

Time to start planning for the 2012 season. Turns out we didn't have enough points for all the folks wanting to go for antelope in Wyoming. We had 8 go with us last year elk hunting. Think we will have about the same go this year. We will be starting to apply by April 1st.


----------



## Michael

Paid for my app last week. Hopefully 4 pts will get me in for WY.


----------



## ben300win

Gatorman, you should draw with 4 points. Dont think there are as many applicants as there were when times were good. We have 3 a piece for elk so we will be going to wyoming for elk soon. We might be looking for some advice on a location to go from you when you get back.


----------



## Resica

Here are some photos of some Elk they shot in Pa. this year.



http://www.huntingpa.com/forums/ubbthreads.php?ubb=showflat&Number=2526277#Post2526277


----------



## ben300win

Looks like they have alot of palmation in their genetics. Would be happy with any of those bulls. I am chomping at the bit to go again. Like a kid on Christmas Eve.


----------



## ben300win

jimkirk, do you need any help shooting that 6x6? Lol


----------



## Hawken2222

I just put in for Wy Unit 7, I have four pp's so my odds are not good, but there is always hope!  One day'll I draw, hopefully sooner than later.


----------



## ben300win

Hawken...we have never been to wyoming. We have 3 points for wyoming banked up so far. Really don't have any areas picked out for when we get enough points to draw a decent area. I guess that is why we keep going back to colorado. We are so familiar with the area we hunt, we can go to our area in our sleep (and most of the time we do). Lol. We were supposed to go to wyoming for antelope, but had too many guys that didn't have enough points for all of us to draw. Keep us posted on your hunt.


----------



## jimkirk

nows the time to apply for western big game hunts. ouch on the pocket book.  i'm makin my plans for 2 weeks in GA!


----------



## ben300win

Jim I cant see why you would want to come to GA when you have every critter there at your disposal. The only thing I would think that we have that you dont is gators.


----------



## jimkirk

NM is strictly a lottery draw, one animal limit and the longest any season last is 2 weeks.  Georgia has definitely got the quantity of deer going for it and a nice long hunting season.


----------



## ben300win

True! And we do have hogs that I doubt you have as well. The problem is being able to afford to stay out of state for so long. I would love to draw a tag in NM for an Oryx someday. I just cant see paying that much for a tag. LOL


----------



## Oletrapper

*We made it!*

Although our post about our Bull Elk Tag fundraiser was removed, the fact remains that several here participated before that happened.

Many many thanks to all those here who have helped make our fundraiser a great success. All 200 tickets have been sold. My next post here will be the name, city and state of the winner. The best of luck in the draw to all that participated in our fundraiser. 

Yours in conservation, Robert Smith, N. Ky. Chapter #481 Quail Unlimited, aka Oletrapper


----------



## deerehauler

Michael said:


> Paid for my app last week. Hopefully 4 pts will get me in for WY.





ben300win said:


> Gatorman, you should draw with 4 points. Dont think there are as many applicants as there were when times were good. We have 3 a piece for elk so we will be going to wyoming for elk soon. We might be looking for some advice on a location to go from you when you get back.



depends on the area I had 4 last year and not been able to draw




Hawken2222 said:


> I just put in for Wy Unit 7, I have four pp's so my odds are not good, but there is always hope!  One day'll I draw, hopefully sooner than later.



I am in the same boat as you have 5 points and even applied with special draw for area 32 and I got a 6% draw chance.  Will find out in a week or so!


----------



## ben300win

*wyoming*

Hopefully one day we will be applying for wyoming for elk. Most of us have 3 point each going into this years draw. Will probably have 5 before we get real serious about going. Hope by then we can get into a decent area.


----------



## Hawken2222

I drew the unit 7 tag.  I am ecstatic, and still in shock.  I only had 4 points I can't believe it.


----------



## ben300win

Hawken....let us know how the hunt turns out. Wish Colorado had a way to know this time of year that you drew or not. Even if they held your money to draw interest for a few months.


----------



## Scoutman

Good luck to all in the draws.I'll be applying for a pt in Colorado and hunting otc unit in Sept.Going out to scout first week in June.


----------



## Romo

Would love to hunt Colorado... Let us know how it goes....


----------



## ben300win

One of my buddies was fussing about how much it cost to hunt elk. I started comparing the cost and came up with "35.00 a week". Thats less than going out to eat in some cases. It is not that expensive to hunt elk. We buy our tag about now. That is about 600.00. We buy our plane tickets and rental car in june when we find out we have drawn. Again about 600.00. Then we take 600.00 with us on the hunt in October so it is a little easier to pay for when you break it up like that. Good luck fellas.


----------



## Gator McKlusky

I hunt CO GMU 47 and 34 late rifle seasons every year if anyone is in the area.  I'm usually solo.


----------



## ben300win

Gator...there have been several folks on here that seem to wanna. Go with someone that knows a good area. I think we are gonna have 10 or so in our group this year. That is about all we can handle as a group. There's plenty of areas to hunt where we go, just tough to get a large group to mesh and work on the same schedule. Good luck this year. We hunt unit 70 colorado.


----------



## Gator McKlusky

I'm not sure where unit 70 is. I usually hunt 43, 47, 471, 444, or 34 (Roaring Fork Valley) because I know the areas well.  You can always buy leftover cow tags in these areas right before the season starts.  Never too much pressure in there.  

I've applied for spring turkey in unit 33 (New Castle) and 47 (Lenado).


----------



## ben300win

Unit 70 is in southwest colorado about 2 hours south of grand junction. There is a good bit of pressure in our area, but the elk keep moving in that area so we get something every year.


----------



## Scoutman

300win,
Your spot and my spot sound similar,only in different units!


----------



## ben300win

Our biggest problem is the folks that come in the short easy way off the public land and the ones with horses. It is 2.2. Miles as the crow flies and 1000 vertical feet to where we hunt from the truck, but only a mile thru the private area with alot less elevation change. Also there are roads thru the private to the edge of the public that help the out as well.


----------



## Oletrapper

*And the winner is !*

Hello everyone,

The N. Ky. Chapter #481 held the drawing for the Commission Bull Elk Tag on April 28th at 5:00pm. The drawing was held at the Elk Creek Hunt Club and Sporting Clays in Owenton, KY.  One of the elk club’s employees reached into the box and pulled out 1 of the 200 plastic eggs. The egg contained ticket stub #028, which belonged to Leo Essex of Loretto, KY. Congratulations Leo! We hope you score a record bull elk this fall.

We would like to thank all who participated in our fundraiser. A special thank you to those who operate this forum and who allowed our post. We could not have done it without your help and permission. All 200 tickets were sold and over $18,500.00 will be used for our conservation projects. A detailed financial report should be available by the end of this month. If you should have any questions, please don’t hesitate to contact us.

Yours in conservation, Robert Smith, N. Ky. Chapter #481, Quail Unlimited 
thekysportsman@hughes.net




Oletrapper said:


> Although our post about our Bull Elk Tag fundraiser was removed, the fact remains that several here participated before that happened.
> 
> Many many thanks to all those here who have helped make our fundraiser a great success. All 200 tickets have been sold. My next post here will be the name, city and state of the winner. The best of luck in the draw to all that participated in our fundraiser.
> 
> Yours in conservation, Robert Smith, N. Ky. Chapter #481 Quail Unlimited, aka Oletrapper


----------



## ben300win

Congrats Oletrapper. Keep us posted on when the draw results come out please. I have been applying for about 8 years myself for kentucky. Hopefully our group will get drawn for Colorado again this year.


----------



## ben300win

Nevermind. Didn't get drawn again. Oh well, maybe one day. My luck, I could buy 99 of 100 tickets and still not get drawn. Lol


----------



## Oletrapper

*Okay on the nevermind.*

You beat me to it. I was going to tell you the results were posted. I have put in since it started. No luck here either.  Thanks Ben,  OT


----------



## Chris Horsman

I drew an archery cow tag for Kentucky, so now I`m freaking out. I`m also really making it hard by using a longbow. 
I`ve been to eastern Ky only a couple of times. I kinda like the look of EHU2, EHU6B and EHU 3B. Any advise and ideas on area`s, gear, lodging. In fact I KNOW NUTTIN`. HELP......
Also no one else in our group drew so I`m looking for new hunting buddies.


----------



## pstrahin

I just dream about it.  Maybe one day.


----------



## ben300win

Chris...The only folks I know in eastern kentucky are some Coots boys from Hazard area. I am sure there are several of them still there. It might pay off for you to give one of them a call. Im sure they can help you find an elk for sure. Don't know anyone else that got drawn, but can help you out on gear and such, as we go to colorado every year after elk. Send me a PM and I will send you an excell spreadsheet with what I take.


----------



## Oletrapper

*Congrats*

Congrats Chris,

I sent you a pm.


----------



## Oletrapper

*2012 Financial Report, Special Commission Bull Elk Tag fundraiser.*

The N. Ky. Chapter #481 would like to thank all that participated in our fundraiser. We could not do what we do without your support.


N.KY QUAIL UNLIMITED CHAPTER #481
2012 Bull Elk Special Commission Permit Fundraiser
FINANCIAL REPORT

Gross Revenue			$20,000.00

Expenses
	Advertisement			     $532.00
	Postage, Printing, Supplies          $884.09                         

Net Income				$18,583.91

Projects Funded:

	1. Purchase of one tow behind wick applicator for weed control and trailer. To be stored at Lloyd WMA and administered by Clay Smitson (KDFWR Biologist) for use in wildlife habitat projects. -			           $4,495.00

	2. Sending youths to Camp Webb -		$1,800.00

	3. Seed distribution -				$9,488.91


            4. Jakes/Covey Day Event                               $2,800.00


		Total Project costs -     	          $18,583.91


----------



## ben300win

Well we didnt draw for Elk for 1st season Colorado. I am in awe now. We are now looking at just going out this summer and shooting prairie dogs instead for 3-4 days.


----------



## jimkirk

drew my nm sept archery tag. their already growin!


----------



## jimkirk

and a few more from the trail cams


----------



## ben300win

Looks like you need to get a bear tag as well! Lol. I would love to shoot that color phase bear.


----------



## Michael F. Gray

No longer physically capable of walking up and down and for miles that it takes. It's my favorite meat, and I'm Blessed to have a man in our Church who loves to hunt them in Colorado where he's from, and he always gives me several nice roasts. Slow cook those with a mountain of sweet onions, then add carrots and spuds till tender, and just about an hour before meal time add frozen peas and top off with Asparagus spears. It does not last long, and one of the few meals that leaves me longing for leftovers. Seems they are as good, or better than the first meal.


----------



## jimkirk

trail camera elk and a bar.


----------



## QuackAddict

Nice pics. How do you keep the bears from tearing up your cameras?  I sent one out early with my buddy a few years ago but a bear destroyed it.  

I drew a ML muley buck tag for Colorado and going to buy OTC archery elk tag. Trying to decide if I should break the bank on a bear tag.  The only time I see bears though is when I don't have a bear tag.


----------



## Scoutman

Just got back from CO scouting trip,5 days hiking mountains.Saw lots of elk and elk sign,bear sign too.Found a lion killed deer,etc.Found promising new areas with bad access=no people.Try to call them in morning and sit water in evening.Got to go run now,those mtns are not kind.Can relate with only seeing bears when I don't have a tag!


----------



## jimkirk

*still growing*

the elk are eating and growing fattening up nicely for my sept archery hunt. These are all public land animals. One youngester tried to eat my camera strap and tilted my camera.


----------



## QuackAddict

Nice bull!  That's a great pic with all of the cows and calfs.  Its amazing how much they will grow in the next couple of months.

Good luck!


----------



## jimkirk

*a few more from the one of my cameras*

elkelkelk


----------



## ben300win

Those are some awesome pics. Really wish I was going elk hunting this year, but the stars didn't align for us this year. We are going out to prairie dog hunt near where we elk hunt soon. I am getting to take my 11 yr old daughter for her first out of state trip though. We are getting excited for sure. Good luck on yalls elk hunts coming up.


----------



## jimkirk

*this weeks trail cam photos  new mexico*

the scouting intensifies, sighting in the new bow and the elk continue to fatten up. another month to go.


----------



## GONoob

You guys fly out to scout come back and fly out to hunt? That's awesome!


----------



## jimkirk

actually I live here. I am from green county GA. if you can hunt GA deer, you can hunt anywhere!


----------



## Budda

Fixin to git my stuff ready.  Goina be huntin Elk and Muleys DIY and then later on, AK Yukon Moose on the MacMillan River.  Goina be a fun fall.


----------



## Budda

jimkirk said:


> what state you chasin the muleys and elk in?



Idaho.  I was also invited to hang round in Montana fer a few weeks with other friends.  Aint to sure what i would be able to git a tag fer though


----------



## QuackAddict

Anybody hunting yet?  T minus 24 hours until I head west. I've got the fever so bad I can't stand it!


----------



## jimkirk

well scouting and elk hunt this year ended last friday. what a blast to take outdoor skills learned from years of georgia deer hunting and bring em west. I scouted 7+ weekends and ran cameras in my hunting areas all summer. I tree stand hunted, blind hunted and chased em too. bugling elk are like gobbling turkeys except they can smell and react like deer when they get your wind. 
I backcountry camped off my four wheeler and had bugling elk around my tent at night. I had alot of elk encounters and ended my hunt with the following:
last friday I returned to a basin that had two bulls answering my calls the evening before but instead a bull bugled above me at 700am. I could tell he was close and closing so I ducked behind a small pine on a logging road and cow called. He approached but cut a hillside about 58 yards away. I cow called and he pinned me. with a facing shot, I could not get him to turn and he departed the area.  about and hour later I hear more bugles above me and head up, cross another logging road and head about 75 yards up the mountain. I notice a mule deer but also a elk behind the deer. I hear another elk bugle up the hill and also hear cows mewing. The bull I see is a satellite near the herd but on the outskirts.  I duck behind a small tree and cow call. The satellite bull heads down my way and I draw my bow as he enters a window, 30 yards broadside. He then pauses and I touch my release. I immediately see a good hit low in the front shoulder. He stumbles, goes 20 yards pauses , goes another 20 and is down for the count. The 3 blade 100 grain grim reaper broadhead pierced his heart and he is down fast.  now the difference in a whitetail and a elk is apparent. a 600+ lb animal that don't readily move. I was able to roll him down a the hill a bit and bring my four wheeler in with a rope and winch and get him to a logging road to skin and quarter him on a level surface.  alot of work but also alot of fun. Now I'll be heading to georgia in Nov for some good old whitetail hunting. Can't wait.   the last picture is a little graphic but it told me why this animal went only 40 yards after a bow shot.


----------



## crucible02

My parents moved to Colorado recently and are friends with a guy out there with a cabin, land, and elk with an open invitation to come out and join him.

Won't be able to go until next year but I'm really looking forward to a new adventure!


----------



## Budda

Headed into the back country in a few folks.  Be out on the 1st.  Take care an eat yer hearts out!!!


----------



## QuackAddict

Congratulations to you Jim. It looks like your scouting paid off well. I was not fortunate enough to take a bull this year but still had a great time. I called in a nice 6x6 for my buddy the first afternoon and cleaned him in the dark with bulls bugling all around us. His fiancé and father hunted with us this year. Long story short.  We found and patterned the biggest bull I have ever seen in the wild while hunting. He was a 7x7 that was every bit of 350". The fiancé missed it at 80 yards with the ML. This was after a 5x5 miss the day before. To say I was sick about it is an understatement but I guess that's how it goes sometimes. 

I did pass on a 160" muley early on in the hunt bc there was elk bugling above him. That was before all the missing and early when game was plentiful. In hindsight I should have layed him down. 

It turns out I learned lots of lessons this year. It was still a great hunt and I can't wait til next time.


----------



## jimkirk

thanks quakeaddict. sounds like you had an exciting hunt and watched some disappointing misses. a few years back I was hunting with a guy and his wife. we got into elk and she pulled the trigger as she was aiming and shot the ground 10 foot in front of us with a muzzleloader as the elk scattered. but shoot a 7x7, wow that would have been something. I got into lots of elk and had i been shooting something with gunpowder would have had some prime shots at nice bulls. I think i looked over around 4000 elk pictures over the summer scouting but I ran 6-8 camera's. I am considering colorado next year in addition to NM.  just have to see how the draw goes here. like georgia deer hunting, it gets a little addictive but its at least its a healthy addiction. good luck on future hunts!


----------



## Budda

Kilt me one.  Called in two biguns fer my hunting partner who will never be huntin wit me again.  He yanked the string back on the one bull without a arrow on the bow.  That bull was a big ole 5x6 that would go round 320.  The second one he flubbed was a grown one.  A 7x7 err 7x8 round 360 err better.  He just sat there and froze up like a snowman.  He couldn't call worth a lick either.  Struck out on my own an kilt one on the 3rd day on my own.  Going back in 2 years fer a granddaddy.


----------



## jimkirk

budda lets see pictures


----------



## slow motion

Always wanted to try elk hunting. My son moved to Colorado in July. Gonna go visit and thought I might try a couple day hunt if I get the time. Looks like I can buy an OTC tag for certain units for either 2nd or 3rd rifle. If I get the chance I am totally unprepared and understand my chances for success are slim at best. I see no reason to let a little thing like that stand in my way. Does anyone know is there a lot of land open for hunting within 2 or 3 hours of Golden, Co. (right by Denver) and what is a good source for maps showing the State or Federal land? Don't want to go all that way and end up in jail for trespassing.


----------



## Hawken2222

*Just returned from Wyoming*

Guys I jsut got back from Wyoming.  It was tough sleding.  The ranch I was hunting had some of the best habitat burned in the fire this summer.  On top of that they are going through there worst draught in recorded history.  So there was no rain to grow some new green in the burned areas.  To top it all of the ranch next to ours was baiting elk.  We would watch 250-300 head of elk daily on this place, and there wasn't anything we could do.  With all of this, I was still able to get my bull.  It was  atough hunt, and I will forever cherish this animal.  He had six points on his left side, and three on the right.  His main beam was broken on the right side.  He's an old battle worn warrior.  I honestly couldn't be happier.  There is Just something about puting your time in and paying your dues.  This was my first elk after years of hunting public land and coming back empty, it was nice to ride back to GA with some antlers in the back of the rig.   I have always liked elk hunting, but now that I have tasted sweet success, I am totally addicted.


----------



## jimkirk

congratulations hawken. them elk love the burns once they green up. those bulls are battle scarred this time of the year as its winding down across the west.


----------



## bobelk99

ben300win said:


> Also where? I'm hooked and have been for years.



I delayed retirement for a few years just to accumulate elk hunting funds.

Idaho Unit 27 out of Yellow Pine was my favorite area, but alas the wolves have pretty well ruined elk hunting in that particular neck of the woods. 

Second choice is west of Marbleton WY.


----------



## FishEd927

Just got back from the Gila, NM.  My roomate and I were able to get our first Bulls on a DIY hunt with the help of a buddy of mine that lives in Albuquerque.   They aren't monsters, but quality bulls  especially considering the pressure in the area.  Next year I'm going to the high country to take one with my bow!


----------



## ben300win

Just applied for my Colorado first season tag. Hope to get drawn this year. Been chomping at the bit after not getting drawn last year.


----------



## SpurBurner

Back in the day, my dad used to head west to Colorado with his brother and some friends every couple of years. Some of the guys killed some elk (My uncle killed a nice bull, and some of his friends killed some cows.), but he missed a couple because he was just starting out bowhunting when they went. I'd love to go with him and some friends and family to Colorado to hunt some bull elk! I've read on some forums how Craig, Colorado has alot of elk and may be a good place to hunt. I'd really, REALLY like to know how to be able to hunt in Craig or wherever you guys reccomend. We don't plan on doing a guided/drop camp hunt, just a DIY over the counter hunt. They know what they're doing, as they've been before, but I can't say I know much about the sport at all! I'd love it if you guys could give me instructions on how to plan a DIY OTC hunt in Colorado, give me an idea on some of the expenses and places to hunt! Also, some tips on where to set up camp how to find those herds of elk! Forgot to mention, We'd like to go there to bowhunt, get right up close to those elk!
Thanks!


----------



## ben300win

Spur...check your other thread for answers to some of your questions. On the price, it varies a lot depending on whether you drive or fly or camp or stay in a hotel orif you hunt private or public land. I think driving, staying in a tent and hunting public land would be your cheapest. Problem is you need at least 2 to 3 days driving there and 2 days back. You need 2 weeks to really make that happen. We leave on a Thursday morning and fly back on a Thursday. We stay in an old farmhouse for 150.00 a night split 6 ways. We eat oatmeal and pop tarts and such for breakfast and a sack lunch, but supper we eat out because we are too tired to cook when we get back to the house.


----------



## JShane

To the guys on this thread who have provided such valuable information to those of us yet to have accomplished our first elk hunt. A huge thank you is in order from me. Without having found this thread and the information you guys have provided, making plans to go elk hunting for the first time would still be just a dream. Thanks a ton.


----------



## ben300win

Jshane man good luck. It is very addictive so plan on going several times. Try buying the best optics you can afford, even if you have to borrow some till you can afford to buy the best. What state do you plan on hunting and what season.


----------



## JShane

Goin g to Colorado. Either 1st rifle or 2nd. Still a little up in the air about which season. But that is why I am starting so soon in preparing. Thnaks for the heads up on the optics


----------



## ben300win

Jshane 1st season is draw only. If you did not apply before april 2nd you will not draw a tag unless you can maybe buy a private land only tag in the leftover draw in july or august. 2nd season is over the counter, but is the most populated season. What area are you looking at to hunt? Maybe I can help steer you in the right direction. If not, maybe one of the other guys on here can help. Another good read is DIY Elk Hunting by Jim Deeming. Even if you go guided it will help.


----------



## JShane

pm sent. I signed up for Jim Deemings newletter. I just havent gotten around to purchasing his book yet but fully intend to do so.


----------



## Scoutman

Leave next Monday for 6 day scouting trip in CO,cant wait.


----------



## ben300win

Scoutman....Lucky Dawg! Take a varmit rifle with you and hit some prairie dog mounds and some song dog areas.


----------



## Scoutman

we never have time for that unfortunately,just plenty of hiking!


----------



## ben300win

Anyone that uses the back door method to find out if you've drawn let me know when it is available. There is some way that you can act like you are buying another license that allows you to see a hint as to weather you drew a tag or not. Says May 24th is when they will be posted by for sure.


----------



## QuackAddict

I had hoped they would post them with the deer results yesterday buy no luck. 

I did draw ML muley buck though. I guess I'll have to wait til next Friday for news on an elk tag.


----------



## ben300win

I know, I've been checking every day for a week now. I am stoked about hunting colorado again. Just a few more days and we will know.


----------



## ben300win

Looks like we got drawn! Yahoo! Colorado here we come. Go into look at your preference points if you wagered some. If it shows zero then you got drawn. Good luck fellas.


----------



## TJay

I can't even get into the CO DOW website, server too busy whatever that means.  Trying to see if I drew a ML tag for elk.  Should be good to go as I had 3 pref pts but you never know.


----------



## TJay

Ok I guess CO used some of that "weed" money and fixed their website.  I am drawn for muzzleloader elk and picked up my second pref pt for deer.  Headed to the Bookcliffs in September!


----------



## ben300win

I forgot about the legal weed. I bet we are gonna have some jacked up hunters in our group if they shoot an elk early. Since its legal in colorado, I wounder if United Airlines will let me bring some back on my carry on. Lol.

Just had a thought. Maybe I could buy a bale of weed to put out for the elk. They would be feeding all day with a bad case of the muncies. Lol


----------



## TJay

Now you're talkin.  You wouldn't even have to trek up into the mountains just wait for 'em to form an "Occupy Denver" group!


----------



## QuackAddict

With all that cottonmouth I bet wallows and waterholes would be more productive than ever!

Looks like I am toting the bow again for elk.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Here's some inspiration below for next elk season.  Best of luck to ya'll next season.  Looking forward to hearing your reports.



http://www.boone-crockett.org/news/...=news&ID=D29ACCE3-D02E-450A-85F5-709B4DE6CA6E 


TROPHY WATCH - ARCHIVE - DETAILS

MT MIRROR BULL

May 28, 2013

Yellowstone County, Montana produced this near perfectly symmetrical B&C bull for Chad W. Christophersen in 2012.

Yellowstone County ranks 16th of all Montana counties for typical American elk. Geographically, Park County sits closer to Yellowstone Park and ranks #1 in the state for total entries.







Chad W. Christophersen 2012


----------



## ben300win

Chomping at the bit for this years trip to Colorado. We leave here on Oct 10th. I guess we have about 6 weeks left to wait.


----------



## greatwhitebuffalo

I'm headed to Montana for my first in late October. I'm liking my odds in light of all the great information you folks have been kind enough to post on here. Thanks to you all.


----------



## QuackAddict

Good luck greatwhitebuffalo!  Post some pics when you get back. 

20 days until I head to Colorado.  Chomping at the bit is an understatement. 

Good luck everyone.


----------



## TJay

Wife and I are leaving on the 8th.  We are making it a "hunt vacation".  We are spending a couple of days in St Louis we've always wanted to check out the "Arch".  Headin' out Tues morning for Colby KS.  Ain't much to see in Colby KS.  Leave Wed for Denver where we'll visit with friends til Fri morning at which point we'll head west for the ranch to hook up with the outfitter.  Wife gets to relax at camp and read while I try for a smokepole elk!


----------



## ben300win

Congrats fellas. We didn't get drawn last year and I felt like a kid at Christmas that was the only one that didn't get a new bike. Luckily I got to take my daughter out to shoot prairie dogs in Colorado and deer hunt in new York. Now I am ready for the elk hunt but am just as excited about taking my daughter to new York in novemeber for her first buck  (hopefully).


----------



## TJay

Ben nothing more infectious than that "first buck" grin!  Be sure and post that pic when it happens and we'll all be grinnin'!


----------



## ben300win

Will do. Hopefully will have some harvest pictures from both states.


----------



## 660griz

Heading out on the 18th of Sept. for my first DIY archery elk hunt on public lands in CO. 
I think I have everything figured out except the best way to get the meat back(If I get lucky). I am driving out and figured I would just put it in coolers and keep it iced down and dry on the way back. 
I was going to have it froze but, thought it would probably defrost by the time I got back. Any suggestions?


----------



## greatwhitebuffalo

I'd go ahead and freeze it and pack it with dry ice. My trip is during November, so I'm hoping that with some cold nights it will do OK in the back of the truck with some coolers. That is; if it's a productive hunt. Don't want to count my chickens....


----------



## Scoutman

Grizz,
 You can ice it in cooler and drain cooler each time you get ice and add ice,it will be fine.We have brought a few home like that.


----------



## QuackAddict

Freeze if you can but like Scoutman said, ice and drain. You will have to stop, drain, and ice multiple times but it will make it home in good shape. We started having ours processed, freeze, and then fill the entire cooler with frozen meat. Makes it back almost completely frozen if you do the nonstop, tag team drive back. Last time with 3 of us we made it back to GA in 27 hours.


----------



## ben300win

With Frozen meat and dry ice you can usually get up to 3 days out of it before it thaws too much. Alot of folks send it 2nd day UPS and it is still fine. Keep in mind if it is the belly of a plane, the whole time it is in the air it is way below freezing temps anyway. We usually fly out there with an empty cooler with wheels on it and ship our clothes home via USPS and bring half an elk on the plane per person. We have to pay the upcharge to get to the 70 lb limit, but its worth it when you fly.


----------



## 95g atl

I'm planning a 2014 fall elk hunt ---- I will be 40 next year (wow times flies). Hope I can handle 9500-11000 ft. 
Will be hunting with my fathers childhood friend....sadly I never got a chance to go with my father, he passed in '04. They use to hunt together in CO for years. 

Probably end up driving (cheaper and less hassle) but who knows. 

Best of luck for y'all in this '13 season.


----------



## 660griz

95g atl said:


> I'm planning a 2014 fall elk hunt ---- I will be 40 next year (wow times flies). Hope I can handle 9500-11000 ft.
> Will be hunting with my fathers childhood friend....sadly I never got a chance to go with my father, he passed in '04. They use to hunt together in CO for years.
> 
> Probably end up driving (cheaper and less hassle) but who knows.
> 
> Best of luck for y'all in this '13 season.



You should be fine. I am 50 and I hiked 10 miles last year at around 11,500'. Hike high and camp low. If possible, get there a few days ahead of schedule and get acclimated.


----------



## FF-Emt Diver

Ben I think I have seen you recommend a book somewhere on GON about elk hunting, what was it?

Or anyone else for that matter.


----------



## ben300win

DIY hunting.com by Jim Deeming. Very good read, and I'm not a reader. Probably good to print it off and read it before every western hunt.


----------



## JEO53

Anyone going to Colorado for 2nd or 3rd Gun Elk season this year (fall 2013), in need of a replacement for someone who backed out, please let me know.


----------



## ben300win

Jeo53 look at the Colorado Dow website. They usually have tags for other seasons that are normally draw. I know they have them for private land only most of the time. Sometimes you can buy a landowner tag as well. Had a buddy a fee years back bought a landowner tag for a cow for 500.00.


----------



## Goat

? on glassing. I am wondering if I should bring my spotting scope? I have Vortex Viper HD 10x42 binos and a cheap bass pro spotting scope. I am thinking of leaving the scope and tripod behind to save wt. Besides, I think I will get more out of my binos. Does this sound ok or should I pack both?


----------



## Potlicker60

I would leave the spotter unless it is a good one. You will get tired of back packing a heavy spotter that you aren't using.


----------



## QuackAddict

Leave it. My 10x42s are all I ever use. By the end of the hunt you will probably be carrying half the gear you started with.


----------



## ben300win

No spotter. I would only take a spotter for say antelope. I use a 6.5x20x50 Leopold so I don't really need a spotter with that scope. I use leica geovid 8x42 binos.


----------



## QuackAddict

Sitting on the plane waiting to head to Denver. Hoping the Biblical floods have subsided. Got word yesterday that the bulls are screaming. Good luck everyone.


----------



## ben300win

Good luck Quack! Save me a big bull.


----------



## Goat

Go get em Quack. Hope the rain stops.


----------



## ben300win

Just saw a picture of my gator guide Michael on here got a great 6x6 bull with his bow in Wyoming


----------



## ben300win

We leave three weeks from today...........


----------



## TJay

Successful muzzleloader hunt in Colorado!  I'll post pics & details later today or tomorrow.  Still recovering...


----------



## NCMTNHunter

TJay said:


> Successful muzzleloader hunt in Colorado!  I'll post pics & details later today or tomorrow.  Still recovering...



Awesome.  Congratulations!


----------



## ben300win

Come on TJay, lets see em. Congrats


----------



## TJay

Just posted in the Muzzleloading section, ya'll check him out!


----------



## QuackAddict

Congrats TJay!  Our hunt was a lot tougher than usual. The weather was hot one minute and raining the next with a constant swirling wind. Every night it would clear up and the full moon was out in all it's glory. With that being said, I did not see the game I am used to seeing. Found a good herd with a nice bull the last morning but at that point it was game over. The day after we left the snow and cold weather rolled in.  A day late and a dollar short...

I did manage to call in a mountain lion to 40 yards before he winded me and took off. My first wild lion sighting so that was pretty intense to say the least. 

On a positive note we had a first time elk hunter with us and he did get his first bull which was a young 4x5. 

I hope you guys have better luck in the next few weeks. Good luck.


----------



## ben300win

Sorry your hunt didn't turn out so great Quack. Glad to hear your newbie got hooked like the rest of us now. Lol. Two weeks till we leave. Hope with 8 of us we bring home an elk or two.


----------



## ejs1980

Ben I am leaving in two weeks myself. Still trying to get all of my stuff together. It will be my first time elk hunting and my first trip to Colorado.  Planned a DIY hunt for two but it turned into a solo backpacking adventure once it got time to start paying for everything. I never really wanted to hunt elk until I found myself hiking between Sedona and Flagstaff AZ in the middle of the rut several years ago. I have made excuses not to go every since. Decided this year I had waited long enough. The good thing is after this year I'll have all the stuff I need for the trip so I'll have even less excuses not to go back.


----------



## Michael

Elk Hunting this year was easy


----------



## ben300win

EJS you will never look at deer hunting here the same. If you have an elk hunt booked that year, you will be like, if the weather is fit I might go to the deer stand for an hour or two. Elk hunting is the pinnacle of hunting to me. Good luck on your solo trip. I hate to say it, but if we want 5 people to go with us, we have to ask like 10 that say they are going. A lot of folks back out when it comes to really going. There are generally 8 in our group that goes. What part are you going to? 

Michael all I can say is some people are just lucky. Lol.


----------



## ejs1980

I'm hunting the West Elk Wilderness in 54.


----------



## QuackAddict

Some guys have all the luck. I'm ready for one of those easy years...

Ben is right. I got my elk hunt fix and have not even thought about getting in the stand here yet. Waiting for colder weather.


----------



## ben300win

EJS that's awesome. I have a buddy that goes with me every year that bought a guided hunt at the Atlanta chapter RMEF banquet that is in the West Elk Wilderness. We will be flu lying into Durango this time. Most of the time we fly into Junction. Good luck fellas. 

Amen Quack....I have only been two days total this year. Going this weekend though to take my daughter to Cybel for the youth hunt. I am excited about that. Our first time there. Our first quota youth hunt too.


----------



## Goat

Heading to CO on Tuesday. I got my pack wt down to 55lbs. Hope you tag out Ben.


----------



## QuackAddict

Go get em boys!  It's looking like there's going to be snow up high.


----------



## TJay

Good luck all!  Don't forget to take one long deep breath of this good southern, oxygen laden moist air before you head out!


----------



## deadend

Heading to Co. in the morning only a day late due to a death of a friend's relative.  Getting snow up high.  Gonna drive straight through.  Cain't wait!


----------



## ben300win

Well we had a great hunt. We saw a lot of elk. Some decent bulls and lots of cows. We went 5 for 6 guys tagging out on elk. I shot a cow. A buddy that's been going for four years shot a cows. His first elk. Had one 5x5 and one 4x5 and one more cow. We usually only shoot one or two per group. Snow was about a foot deep opening day at 10000 ft. Ended up walking about 7 miles the first day with two of it dragging my buddies first cows quarters out on my hammock. Everyone had a great time and had shot opportunities. The weather was pretty cool. Opening morning was close to 15 degrees with most days in he twenties and highs in he forties to fifties. On day two we took the day off since we got up at 3:30 o get up the hill by daylight. We heard Los of bugling bulls. The first night we had to drag his elk out then the car was stuck so it was nearly midnight before going to bed. There was a good seven by seven shot right next to one buddy opening morning.


----------



## TJay

Sounds like a good time was had by all!  Got any pics?


----------



## Darien1

I've been hunting elk out behind my house in Hancock County for years.  I haven't killed one yet but maybe I'll  see one this year.


----------



## Hawken2222

Congrats on a great hunt Ben.  Filling 4 out of 5 tags is outstanding!  I had some cousins of mine hunting near Craig, and they shot two bulls.   Sounds like it's been a terrific year in Colorado!


----------



## ben300win

Can't get the photos to upload. Hopefully can get them to upload someway.


----------



## ben300win

*pics*

All I could get to upload


----------



## ejs1980

Ben sounds like you had a great trip. I had rental car problems that got me to the trail head late Friday night. I had some intel of a herd that had a couple good bulls that were 8 miles in from the trail head. I hoped I wouldn't have to go that far and started up the trail Saturday morning before daylight. Ran into several people on the trail and stopped to talk to several. The altitude kicked my but way more than I could have expected. I had enough in my pack to stay on the mountain for the five day season. It snowed five days before season started and I only crossed three cow tracks in the first six miles on the trail. It took me eleven hours to get the 8 miles into where I knew there was a good herd. They were there but with only an hour of light left and no way to get above them I backed out a half mile and setup my camp.  I awoke the next morning and the herd had crossed the creek and I could follow their tracks in the snow a mile and a half up and over the ridge into the next drainage.  Knowing it would take me a full day to climb what was essentially a cliff I decided to climb up to the top of the ridge on my side of the creek and watch the grassy slopes from a place that would also allow me to see any elk coming back from across the creek. Nothing showed before dark so I headed back to camp and headed to bed trying to decide if I should chase the elk over the next drainage or pack camp back out of the trail head and regroup. It had also started to snow adding to the 6 inches I had setup camp on top of. At 6am it was still snowing heavy so I decided to wait and see what the snow was going to do. I had been told to expect a few inches at higher elevation. At 9 am it was still snowing heavy and I was beginning to get a little worried. I had a sat phone and made a few phone calls trying to get a weather report. All the info I could get was for Gunnison and Crested Butte but I was camped 3000 foot above them. Tried to call the forestry dept and got a recording saying they were on furlow. My weather radio wasn't picking up anything either. I decided to pack up camp and head down to the trail head. So after three days of the season I had spent two of them packing into camp and then back out. I spoke with some locals about other areas to hunt and I guess they felt sorry for me and gave me directions to a spot about three miles from camp so I stayed in the car that night.  It snowed again that night but being a couple thousand foot lower it was only a few inches. The next morning I headed out in the dark and followed my map that was wrong and I found myself on the wrong trail. I had cut some fresh tracks in the snow and decided to back up and follow them.  At lunch after climbing over blowdowns  and crossing ravine after ravine I heard I heard the loudest scraping sound I had ever heard about 150 yards away. I figured it was either a bull rubbing a tree or a bear trying to rip something out of a log. I slowly crept in and at about 60 yards I could tell it was a bull.  I couldn't see his antlers and stalked in to about 40 yards. It was still tough to see his antlers and I was sitting with my handgun across my shooting sticks switching back and forth between the handgun scope and my binoculars trying to get an idea of what he looked like.  He wound up being a young 4x4, legal but there were a lot more elk on this ridge so I decided to pass. Got to watch him for about ten minutes before the wind swirled and he left. I found a nice grassy hill top there that the elk were hitting hard. I decided to leave the area and come back in the morning because it wasn't anything close to safe getting there in the daylight and I didn't want to try to find my way out in the dark. I did find a better way back in for the next morning. I spent the afternoon checking out the area I was supposed to go to that morning and decided the area I found by accident to be a better spot. Then it started raining. At about 2am we had to move our vehicles about two miles down the road because a creek was flooding the dirt road and it apparently washes it out frequently. I checked the weather and it was going to rain until after lunch. I decided  to go ahead and head out and drove back to the airport during the night. Not exactly how I planned my hunt to go. I feel like I learned a little about elk hunting  and a lot about how nasty Colorado can get at 12000 foot during the "fall".  When I let the young bull walk I knew how upset I would be if I didn't get another shot opportunity. I was wrong I really don't regret letting the little guy go. I just wish I could have spent more time hunting.


----------



## TJay

That's a good story EJS.  Nice cow Ben.  I enjoyed 'em both.


----------



## ben300win

TJay I am glad you got to see some elk. Hate that the weather was bad for you. The snow made our walk a lot harder to climb than we expected. I was to the point by Monday that I wanted to just shoot the first legal elk I saw. I am to the point after shooting a few raghorns that I would rather just shoot a cow for the meat. Now that elk hunting is in your blood it will never go away.


----------



## ben300win

Sorry meant EJS. Thanks Tjay too.


----------



## Goat

Colorado was a great trip. I didn't get my buck but I did get to see some doe and plenty of elk. Lots of snow and some cold temps. Cant wait till next year with an elk tag next time. I need to get my pack weight down too. 55lbs seemed like 100 after 6 miles and 3000 ft up.


----------



## ben300win

Goat did I tell you that you would be hooked after one trip? Lol


----------



## greatwhitebuffalo

I just got back a few days ago.

Found some elk, but never squeezed the trigger on any. Got my first Mule Deer instead. Great trip.


----------



## ben300win

GWB good job. My daughter and I leave for New York Thursday. I hope we get some wall hangers. Supposed to be real cold and snowy.


----------



## greatwhitebuffalo

I look forward to hearing back from you on the trip. NY seems to be  one of those places that kind of lost popularity years ago. But, I'm certain there's some great hunting up there.


----------



## ben300win

Shot a nice 4.5 year old ten pointer. Just got back yesterday. Will post some pics tomorrow hopefully. He had a huge body. One of those that you see and automatically know he's a shooter. Decent rack. My daughter is counting the days till she gets to go back. Lol


----------



## ben300win

Some pics.


----------



## TJay

Nice buck Ben congrats!


----------



## ben300win

Thanks TJAY. He was one of those that his body size makes you wanna ground check him to see the size of his rack. Lol


----------



## Goat

It's getting closer to bow season out west. Who all is chasing elk this year and what state?


----------



## Goat

I will be in CO for 2 weeks in Sept but with a fly rod not a rifle.


----------



## QuackAddict

I'm leaving September 12th for CO with a ML bull and buck tag! There will be five hunters in our group and four of us have ML bull tags.  Just scored on a $406 flight to Aspen on United in case anyone is about to purchase their flight. Cheapest I have seen all year.


----------



## 95g atl

Makes me want to go!!!!
Was planning a road trip this August to do some trout fishing.


----------



## ben300win

Quack I paid 250.00 round trip on southwest for October to Denver. Rental SUV was 280.00. Can't wait to go. AND for it to get cooler weather.


----------



## Scoutman

Head out august 26- September 13.


----------



## QuackAddict

Dang Scoutman you should be able to get it done with that amount of time. Since my twins were born I'm lucky to get 8 days to go. Hoping I can pull it off with 6 days of hunting. Last year I finally figured the elk out on the last day but it was too late. Glassed to different bulls the last morning but they were too far to make a play since we were packing out at noon. Hopefully I get on them early this time. 

I feel you on the cool weather Ben. I keep telling myself only 8 more weeks of heat and then I'll be sitting Rocky Mountain high with my jacket on!


----------



## Scoutman

quackaddict,
I hope so but weather and pressure can affect a hunt out there in a moment.Got a first-time elk hunter going so gonna spend time helping a bro get some action.


----------



## silentsteps

Is it too late to plan a elk hunt this year? I wanna go bad.


----------



## Elkhntr

Leave Sept for 2 weeks in Frank Church.


----------



## ben300win

Silent steps it is not too late. You can buy a lot of archery and second and third rifle tags over the counter up to the day of the season. You can also buy a few leftover tags for private land if you have some private to hunt. I have a buddy that outfits out in Colorado. He may have some room third rifle. Also there are usually leftover tags for public in Montana too.


----------



## QuackAddict

My hunting partner is in Colorado now and rode up to our camp over the weekend. He saw 6 bulls right by our camp!   

53 days and counting... Time to step it up at crossfit and start running more.


----------



## 95g atl

ben300win said:


> Silent steps it is not too late. You can buy a lot of archery and second and third rifle tags over the counter up to the day of the season. You can also buy a few leftover tags for private land if you have some private to hunt. I have a buddy that outfits out in Colorado. He may have some room third rifle. Also there are usually leftover tags for public in Montana too.



Hmmmm, I'm not familiar with any of the regulations or such since my father passed away 10 years ago.  He would go every year.  Always thought it was lottery or drawing.
So you are saying that you can get ELK tags over the counter or via internet for this year???  It would be PUBLIC LAND...probably in the Leadville/Salida/Buena Vista area, if i recall....



QuackAddict said:


> My hunting partner is in Colorado now and rode up to our camp over the weekend. He saw 6 bulls right by our camp!
> 
> 53 days and counting... Time to step it up at crossfit and start running more.



Where are the PICS???


----------



## QuackAddict

It's definitely not too late. There are quite a few units in CO you can purchase archery and 2nd/3rd rifle tags OTC online or purchase when you arrived for the hunt.  Check out www.redstonestables.com.  I can help you setup a hunt so shoot me a PM if interested. 

No pics but hopefully I will be posting one soon holding a set of horns!


----------



## 95g atl

QuackAddict said:


> It's definitely not too late. There are quite a few units in CO you can purchase archery and 2nd/3rd rifle tags OTC online or purchase when you arrived for the hunt.  Check out www.redstonestables.com.  I can help you setup a hunt so shoot me a PM if interested.
> 
> No pics but hopefully I will be posting one soon holding a set of horns!



Checked out the site.  I believe those high dollar hunts are out of my budget, unfortunately.
If you know something else or have other options or suggestions that are low priced, I am all ears.  We use to always go to the Buena Vista area....

I can easily drive out to CO, have a 338 win mag, and am motivated.  
Thanks.


----------



## QuackAddict

If you can swing a drop camp it's definitely worth it. Pack-in, pack out gear and meat and mid week resupply. Camp is setup and scouting report on where to hunt. I can point in right direction from all of our camps. 

I drop camp every year during muzzleloader
season.


----------



## QuackAddict

I'm in the market for a new jacket for CO and to use here in Ga during deer season but can't make my mind up. I've been looking at core4, kryptek, and a cabelas 4 in 1. Not wanting to spend the cash on Sitka. 

I'm open to any other brands. What do you guys use or suggest?


----------



## ben300win

Quack I like the versatility of a four in one style jacket. Not only does it convert for those days when it gets hotter or colder than you expect, it helps me to be able to pack two different coats for the plane ride to elk hunt. 

95 I think you can hunt public land with good success as long as you are willing to go deep where the others want go. Also don't set up such an elaborate camp that you can't move if the elk just aren't there. Good luck.


----------



## sea trout

I'm goin for the first time next fall. oct 2015.
Reading this thread is exciting!!!!
Most say that after my first trip I'll want to go back again and again!!!
ben300win I know we need to get some dinner one night still!!!!

Great thread y'all!


----------



## ben300win

Sea trout we do. If you are this excited now, wait till next year. Lol. Our group has been planning on going to Wyoming antelope hunting and to Alaska for black bear, but we just keep going back for elk. It's that addictive!!!!


----------



## QuackAddict

There is nothing in this world that gets me fired up more than an elk bugling.  To be in the Rocky Mountains hunting is a truly incredible experience that will get in your blood and course through your veins for all eternity. 

There will be times when you are out there asking yourself what the heck am I doing here???  This is too much work. No matter how tough it gets or even if you are not successful you will get home and start dreaming of going back.  I think part of it is that feeling if accomplishment you get from surviving and sometimes conquering the mountain. 

Good luck sea trout!  You will come back a changed man.


----------



## FalconsFan

No elk for me this year, but I am going antelope hunting in Wyoming. For those of you who fly out, have any of you ever rented a 4 wheel drive vehicle? Any advice on how to do so? None of the rental sites list that as an option. I'll be flying into Denver and driving up to hunt around the Buffalo, WY area.


----------



## 95g atl

I was in Denver this past December.  
Reserved a mid size and they have me a ford escape AWD.


----------



## sea trout

I just finished my second exercise session this week! I'm gonna be back to fighting shape by the time my elk hunt rolls around!!!! Woo hoo!


----------



## ben300win

Falcons fan....most SUVs in Denver are AWD or four wheel drive. You just have to call the rental place to confirm.


----------



## FalconsFan

Thanks 95 and Ben.  I appreciate the help


----------



## QuackAddict

Figured I'd post it in this thread as we'll. 

Well I managed to get it done in CO!  I arrived on Friday the 12th and we were on the very edge of that cold snap that pushed in from the north. We camped at 10,000 ft this year and awoke to temps in the upper 20s on opening day of ML season.  There were 6 hunters in our group. Four with ML bull tags, one with a cow tag and one with a buck tag. I fell into the trap of hunting where I saw them last year and wouldn't you know it they were not there.  I did see a 140" and 170" muley buck that morning but had no tag. For some reason we decided to send the guys with the buck and cow tag to one of the best spots and of course they saw 3 different bulls. Three of us with bull tags went back to that spot in the afternoon and of course saw nothing.  Fast forward a few days and we got on a bull right at daylight but couldn't get to him before they bedded. Had high hopes for the afternoon so I get settled in my blind for the afternoon hoping to hear an early bugle. About 30 minutes before dark I hear him bugle a ways off. I was thinking there was no way to get to him before dark so I'll sit tight. He bugles again closer and a second bull sounds off so I storm up the mountain. I made it to the edge of the timber and he chuckles about 100 yards away. At this point I'm thinking he's going to stay in the timber and I've got to do something to get him to come out before it was too late. I blew the cow call and then literally stomped down the mountain about 50 yards rolling rocks the whole way trying to sound like a cow running away.  I couldn't believe it when I stopped and turned and heard his horns crashing through the timber.  He ran out below me and stopped about 90 yards on the way.  I saw the one side sticking up and put behind his shoulder and let the Ol smokepole rip.  He ran about 30 yards and piled up. Reloaded and ran down to him and he let out his death bellow with me 5 yards away. Intense is an understatement and i could not be happier with this bull.  Five on one side and he was broke off after his second on the other side. 







The next evening we go back to the same spot to try and fill my buddy's tag.  The carcass of my bull was sitting right out in the meadow so we decided to go up the mountain a ways.  I thought I might have heard one growl back towards the meadow and asked my buddy if he heard it and he doesn't. I figured I was hearing things so we made our way back down.  We get above the meadow and look down at my carcass. Wait a minute there's an elk standing there.  Wouldn't you know it there was a BIG bull standing 75 yards from the dead elk. He let out an incredibly loud alarm bark and ran off up the mountain.  What an adventure and I can't wait til next fall!


----------



## ben300win

Congrats Quack!!!! Nice bull! Sounds like y'all had a great hunt. I leave in a week and a half. Looking to me as the temps might be a little high for our hunt. Hope it's cool enough to get them moving. There's six of us going, but only four with either sex rifle tags. Just finished getting almost all my gear packed. Chomping at the bit!!!!


----------



## TJay

Way to go Quack!  Great bull!


----------



## QuackAddict

Thanks fellas! 

Ben- I talked to my buddy out there and he said it snowed a ton over the weekend up high. Hopefully the weather will stay cool and cooperate for you guys. Good luck!


----------



## ben300win

Thanks quack. Been keeping an eye on telluride a weather to get a good idea of what it will be close to the same elevation. We are hunting about 10000 ft so I would guess the rain they are predicting will probably be snow. Supposed to be about 30 and 55 degrees. Perfect for me. Maybe a little warm for the elk though. Can't hardly wait as it is. Will hopefully be posting some pics soon.


----------



## ben300win

Well we got skunked this year. We had a mostly full moon, lots of hunting pressure and swirling winds to deal with. Most days it was overly warm too. We saw a few in the dark on the way to the hunting area. Saw like 7 cows and a 300" 6x6 cross the road. We saw three elk just about to cross onto public land but they spotted us at the same time we spotted them. We had a good time though.


----------



## QuackAddict

Sorry to hear y'all got skunked but it happens sometimes.  At least you got to spend a week in the Rockies.  

We are thinking about doing a first rifle hunt next year but not sure if we want to miss out on the rut. Was this your first time doing first rifle?  I've heard 2nd and 3rd are crazy with hunters everywhere but I was hoping first would not be so bad. From what you said that may not be the case. Did y'all hear any bugling at all or see any signs of them still rutting?  

Now we just have the long wait til next year.  At least the whitetail rut is about to get going.


----------



## ben300win

Quack we did hear a few bugles this year and in years past. First rifle is nice because it is an either sex tag. We go first rifle every time. Have been second twice and fourth twice. Second is defiantly more crowded. I also like first because they are less spooked from bow and ML hunters. Last year we had snow for the first time on opening day. Very good hunt. Went five for six, and the sixth guy could have shot a cow, but saw a good bull behind the cows in the woods. Never got a shot. I think the moon and weather played the biggest roles in us not getting one this year. There was also not enough pressure from the private land hunters too.


----------



## ben300win

Don't think we are going next year. Have a hog hunt at ossabaw, a gator hunt in September and a deer hunt in New York next year. Also trying to take my wife to niagra for out 20tb anniversary.


----------



## Mac

Great thread,  I am enjoying reading,  Hope to go in 2015


----------



## QuackAddict

Well we put in our group application yesterday for first rifle elk in Colorado. Also applied for a muley preference point to use another year. If we don't get picked for first rifle we are going to do 2nd rifle. Either way it will be a first for me as I have only hunted during archery and ML seasons. 

Who else is going this year?


----------



## FF-Emt Diver

Myself and buddy are going back to the same place we went last year. I almost added a mulie tag to it but didn't want us to get sidetracked too bad.

Good luck!

Quack I may hit you up again this year. I'll also pass along what we find this year in Sept if you're going to the same spot.


----------



## QuackAddict

FF-Emt Diver said:


> Myself and buddy are going back to the same place we went last year. I almost added a mulie tag to it but didn't want us to get sidetracked too bad.
> 
> Good luck!
> 
> Quack I may hit you up again this year. I'll also pass along what we find this year in Sept if you're going to the same spot.



I will be there!  Call me any time and I'll try to help you out if I can.


----------



## Pointpuller

Wife surprised me tonight with a birthday present.  She had one of the ivories from my Colorado bull set in jewelry.  Best present ever.


----------



## 660griz

Pointpuller said:


> Wife surprised me tonight with a birthday present.  She had one of the ivories from my Colorado bull set in jewelry.



That is awesome. I hope I get an ivory, one day.


----------

